# Do you support marijuana legalization?



## GhostLatte (May 10, 2019)

I totally do, but I'm curious what you guys think. Let's debate!


----------



## DeadlyFoez (May 10, 2019)

Of course. No good reason for it to be illegal for adults or those that could medically use it.


----------



## Deleted User (May 10, 2019)

It should be legal for prescription medicine and clothes making, but I don't want druggies in my presence.


----------



## GoldenBullet (May 10, 2019)

I don't see why it should be treated much differently than alcohol.


----------



## GhostLatte (May 10, 2019)

Snugglevixen said:


> It should be legal for prescription medicine and clothes making, but I don't want druggies in my presence.


Alcohol and tobacco are legal though so what is your point?


----------



## Deleted User (May 10, 2019)

GhostLatte said:


> Alcohol and tobacco are legal though so what is your point?


And you want to make it even worse by throwing a third into the mix?


----------



## GhostLatte (May 10, 2019)

Snugglevixen said:


> And you want to make it even worse by throwing a third into the mix?


Marijuana is the least detrimental of the three.


----------



## wicksand420 (May 10, 2019)

yes


----------



## zomborg (May 10, 2019)

My 2 cents. Tobacco doesn't put you into an altered mental state as beer and pot do so yeah.
As far as I'm concerned I am against legalization.


----------



## D34DL1N3R (May 10, 2019)

Snugglevixen said:


> And you want to make it even worse by throwing a third into the mix?



Except it's not creating more users. Those who use it are already out there using it regardless if it's legal or not where they live. It's only decriminalizing it for those who choose to use it. Imo it needs to be pushed exactly as that too, Marijuana Decriminalization, rather than as "Legalizing Marijuana".


----------



## osaka35 (May 10, 2019)

smoking it is just as bad as smoking cigarettes (wood smoke is worse), but edibles are perfectly safe. As it's safer than alcohol and cigarettes, it should be treated the same. It's only a problem if it's getting in the way of you doing what you want to be doing. Otherwise, who cares what you do in your spare time.


----------



## Xzi (May 10, 2019)

Definitely.  Having worked in dispensaries I've seen all the people who rely on it as medication, as well as all the happiness it brings people who use it as a recreational drug.

You can overdose on damn near anything, including water, but you can't overdose on marijuana.  Otherwise Snoop Dogg would be dead ten times over.  It's literally the safest form of pain relief available anywhere, and the only reason it has remained illegal for so long is the propaganda campaign against it coming from big pharma and alcohol companies.



D34DL1N3R said:


> Except it's not creating more users. Those who use it are already out there using it regardless if it's legal or not where they live. It's only decriminalizing it for those who choose to use it. Imo it needs to be pushed exactly as that too, Marijuana Decriminalization, rather than as "Legalizing Marijuana".


Legalization comes with stricter regulations than decriminalization, though.  It also includes sales through retail establishments.  State/federal government can't get their piece of the pie via taxes otherwise, which removes much of their incentive to allow any sort of sales.


----------



## Glyptofane (May 10, 2019)

Yes. Smoking is very important to me, but I hate consorting with criminals. I am a drug addict, but also very antisocial.


----------



## VinsCool (May 10, 2019)

Yes, it's already legal here.


----------



## Hanafuda (May 10, 2019)

If you'd asked me 25 years ago, I would have said no. And ironically, I smoked weed back then. But because I had experience with it, and with seeing what the habit did to some of my friends, I thought it would be an overall negative on society. What did it do to my friends, you ask? It made them irresponsible wrt: school, job responsibilities. They partied till late night/early morning, then would oversleep and miss class or show up late to work. Get fired. Get bad grades. It's like turning the volume knob down on potential. I saw some who exercised self-discipline, and one person in particular kept me somewhat on the rails then. My roommate my junior year of college was a guy who had flunked out when he was 19, then went in the Army. Made sergeant in 5 years, then came back to school. He refused to go out drinking or smoke on school nights. He got blasted every Friday and Saturday night. I mean drunk, stoned, even coke which I didn't do. But on Sunday night, it was coffee and books again. He graduated Summa Cum Laude. Being about 7 years older was a big part of it too, but his insistence on "showing up right" was the real thing that made him succeed. Most potheads I've known though ... they just will not turn down a bong hit.

But now, I'm in favor of legalization, in spite of the "couch" effect. Why? Because the negative impact on society that comes from trying to prohibit it is worse than the decreased outcomes that most people who smoke weed will 'suffer.' Keeping marijuana illegal empowers and enriches scumbags on the dealer side, and nurtures a totalitarian tendency on the law enforcement / govt side. The "war on drugs" has resulted in damage to our liberty (decades of Court decisions narrowing the 4th amendment), created the militarization trend for police and sown public disdain for the law generally, and created a gang culture in inner cities which young people who grow up there must be a part of by default. Not to mention the lives lost and violence from the criminal black market activity that prohibition necessitates. All of this has had a far worse effect on us than some people being lazy stoners.

Legalize it. But when you smoke, stay home, walk, get an Uber. Just don't drive. (don't even start with "I drive better high." That's bullshit.)


----------



## Deleted-401606 (May 10, 2019)

I'm not really a fan after what it did to derail my life for years.Took me a while to put that habit down and I just think too many people think it's good for your health to do it.


----------



## SonowRaevius (May 10, 2019)

When I was 15-16 I would have said no in heart beat.

Down south we were fed a ton of Anti-marijuana propaganda. We were told things like one joint had the same amount of tar in it as 5 cigarettes, that it was extremely addictive, and how it was as bad, if not worse, than crack cocaine and Heroin.

Sad to admit I even snitched to a few friends out my concern and not wanting them to end up as some kind of junkie.

Now I know many people that smoke and consume both for medicinal purposes and recreational, none of which have it impact their lives in any negative way. Should be legal everywhere In my opinion.


----------



## Benja81 (May 10, 2019)

Yes. Safer, less addictive, less harmful, does not cause the user to become abusive. Cigarettes and tobacco cause cancer much, much more than marijuana. Alcohol causes liver and kidney issues. The only reason marijuana is illegal is mostly due to misconceptions and stereotypes, even racism (marijuana is often seen as an "ethnic" drug). In the 60s marijuana also became associated with lsd, as so many were using both, and non users did not know the difference between effects of lsd (much more intense and mind altering) and marijuana. Smoke the good stuff though, no reggies.


----------



## cots (May 10, 2019)

Marijuana is an addictive substance with high potential for abuse. The business model around selling it always involves return sales and the people who sell it want you to get hooked. If used responsibly (which includes not smoking it) it can be beneficial for people who use it for medicinal purposes. Recreational use, when done moderately, is safer then using alcohol or harder drugs, but it is a gateway drug (see Colorado who moved from pot to now mushrooms). Smoking it is worse than smoking tobacco. You shouldn't really be smoking anything if you value your lungs.

I don't have a problem with legalizing it as I don't think it was the governments job to tell you what you should or shouldn't be putting in your body to begin with, but there are risks associated with legalizing it as it does impair your judgement and also can produce temporary or long lasting mental problems / disorders.

I've used it in the past and sadly the negative side effects (after a few years of chronic use) started to outweigh the positive effects so I stopped, but I now use CBD oil which is part of the marijuana plant and I greatly benefit from it (thanks to the current administration that legalized it).

I also voted to legalize marijuana as there are far worse substances we should be worried about.


----------



## Xzi (May 10, 2019)

Maluma said:


> I'm not really a fan after what it did to derail my life for years.Took me a while to put that habit down and I just think too many people think it's good for your health to do it.


Not necessarily good for your health itself, no, but it's all in how you use it and how much you use it.  I know I'm not the only one who likes to exercise while on sativa.



cots said:


> I now use CBD oil which is part of the marijuana plant and I greatly benefit from it (thanks to the current administration that legalized it).


Fact check: CBD containing below 0.1% THC has never been on the list of scheduled substances.  The administration did move CBD with more than 0.1% THC from schedule 1 to schedule 5, meaning it's still illegal under federal guidelines, but 'less illegal.'


----------



## Alexander1970 (May 10, 2019)

> *Do you support marijuana legalization?*



NO.People are to dumb to use it reasonable and moderately.
Best example: More and more people get caught in vehicle controls they are stoned.
On highways there are more and more note signs not of "Don´t drink and drive" rather than "No drugs on  driving".


----------



## GhostLatte (May 10, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> NO.People are to dumb to use it reasonable and moderately.
> Best example: More and more people get caught in vehicle controls they are stoned.
> On highways there are more and more note signs not of "Don´t drink and drive" rather than "No drugs on  driving".


You must feel the same about the alcohol.


----------



## Pleng (May 10, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> NO.People are to dumb to use it reasonable and moderately.
> Best example: More and more people get caught in vehicle controls they are stoned.
> On highways there are more and more note signs not of "Don´t drink and drive" rather than "No drugs on  driving".



Except that if it was legal you'd be able to run campaigns highlighting the dangers of using drugs while driving. If the drug is blanket-illegal you can't raise awareness of the few genuine dangers because you're not supposed to use it at all.


----------



## Alexander1970 (May 10, 2019)

Take your drinks & smokes and get into your van.


----------



## Reiten (May 10, 2019)

For medical use sure.
As for recreational use, no. Though I do agree that making it totally illegal isn't the best solution, so I could see myself agreeing to something like marijuana cafes or something like that.


----------



## rustinrj (May 10, 2019)

I strongly agree on using it for medical purposes only.


----------



## Taleweaver (May 10, 2019)

Yes, but there's a "but..." involved.

A few of my friends smoke (occasionally), and I myself VERY occasionally*. But what they told me...either it was naive when we were young, or marijuana has changed. and I fear the latter.

You see, like all drugs, marijuana consists of different chemicals. And - ironically - because it is illegal, there is no oversight. It is made by either lucrative gardeners (unlikely) or at best gray-ish criminals (likely). Because they don't want to get caught, they don't want to do it for charity either. And that changes to "making profits". And that means that they looked for ways to either increase the effect or the addiction ratio. And since marijuana is a plant, it can be boasted like that.

Result: the marijuana that goes around "on the street" and is being smoked is no longer that relatively harmless plant that could get you high and not much more.


So that's basically the but: it should be legal, but (IMHO) also government regulated, in rather similar ways that tobacco and alcohol are regulated (and that, certainly in Belgium, are taxed to a pretty high degree).





*when applying for an insurance, I actually told them the truth: in the last five years I had "done drugs": I had smoked exactly one joint.


----------



## pustal (May 10, 2019)

Legalize consumption, regulate it and tax it. Decriminalize the rest of the drugs, and since we're at it, legalize, regulate and tax prostituion. Treat drug addiction like a serious health condition and not a crime.

Do all this and you actually have a positive effect. My country decriminalized all drugs and treats it like an health issue, in a few years time we crushed an heroin crisis. Weed consumption maintained but has virtually no impact on society. Human trafficking broke as prostitution was decriminalized and pimping criminalized - prostitutes came out of the streets and started advertising on proper sites and do it on private property.


----------



## Youkai (May 10, 2019)

I am against smoking in Public but I don't care what people do at their homes or in Private Clubs ...
As long as I am not "forced" to inhale this stuff because everyone around me is smoking I don't mind


----------



## limpbiz411 (May 10, 2019)

All my police friends say they would rather have alcohol illegal and marijuana legal. These are police that work in a big city. So i say yes, i support legalization.


----------



## vincentx77 (May 10, 2019)

I don't believe in drug prohibition at all. I think that whatever adults choose to put into their own bodies *in the privacy of their own homes *is their business, not the governments' and not anyone else's. That doesn't mean people get to run around high in public, and that they've accepted the consequences for their own actions.


----------



## CORE (May 10, 2019)

As long as it is clean source and you can grow it yourself not sell and make a fortune like Scumbag Drug Dealers or Big Pharma for that matter trying to sell it to the Peeps Put that in your Pipe and Smoke it Son.


----------



## Pleng (May 10, 2019)

limpbiz411 said:


> All my police friends say they would rather have alcohol illegal



Yes because that worked out really well last time...


----------



## leon315 (May 10, 2019)

After Spain, Italy has recently legalized marijuana too, but only those low % hallucinogen ones are allowed and IT CAN BE BOUGHT by any adult, the goal was taking back any illegal activities about selling Marijuana which were under mafia's control and obvious it generate tax too.

the motto is suppose to be ''*When you can't fight drugs, then you become dealer''.

LMFAO!*


----------



## Roamin64 (May 10, 2019)

The canadian prime minister got my vote solely for that. It's completely legal now , and barely anything's changed from before.  No increased violence, no increase of people driving under the influence. Everything is relax, it's as if it always been legal.  So yeah, totally for it.


----------



## FAST6191 (May 10, 2019)

The my body, my rules thing is a fairly persuasive argument. However ease of access, education, being able to be compelled to treatment and more on the basis of harm potential (proper big boy science and evidence based approaches too) go with that. Treatment would probably want to be overhauled as well -- I quite like Switzerland's model here where it is tied to giving people a means to get themselves out of the things that got them in (boredom and hopelessness are far bigger factors than many seem to realise, or at least societal recourse and treatment protocols seem to reflect).

As weed is not chemically addictive, you have to go out of your way to overdose on it and its typical effects on people don't turn them into raging knobheads (unlike booze) then I find few reasons for it to be treated as harshly as it is in a lot of places. If people are going to drive stoned then I am quite for stern treatment (though stripping of the ability to drive is a harder thing to justify -- "what days do you have off? good because you will be on this course for the next X months" sort of thing) even if driving stoned is not as bad in some ways (still impaired driving though). Speaking of evidence then we seem to have several US states of varying richness, population types and more to compare and contrast before and afters for at this point, as well as the Netherlands. I have only been to Washington state since things, much the same as it was before (give or take the Seattle homeless thing being insane, though that seems unrelated) and otherwise a reasonably pleasant (if bloody expensive) place to spend a bit of time and grow up/spend your life. Did not go to the Netherlands before it started (mainly as that was the 70s) but went between the "somewhat rare and hard to come by" and "walk four or five buildings in major parts of Amsterdam" points, also still seems to be a pleasant enough place to be, especially for a capital city.


----------



## Deleted User (May 11, 2019)

Let's all go and catch crabs because it's not as bad as gonorrhea and HIV.


----------



## dpad_5678 (May 11, 2019)

GhostLatte said:


> Alcohol and tobacco are legal though so what is your point?





GhostLatte said:


> Marijuana is the least detrimental of the three.


These would be my exact responses as well.


----------



## weatMod (May 11, 2019)

no ,not in its current iteration
it's a scam, you can not tax a plant
i support decriminalization
 the government has no right to tax a plant ,  nor do they have any right to tell me which plants i can grow on my own property and how many
 do not buy the "legal" weed  do not  pay  them taxes on it,


----------



## Xzi (May 11, 2019)

weatMod said:


> it's a scam, you can not tax a plant


They aren't, they're taxing sales of the plant.  You don't have to pay taxes just to grow your own.


----------



## weatMod (May 11, 2019)

Xzi said:


> They aren't, they're taxing sales of the plant.  You don't have to pay taxes just to grow your own.


true but you are  strictly limited to how many you can grow and also you are are not allowed to sell it
 but  certain people are ,  certain people who have a monopoly on it , in most states


----------



## Xzi (May 11, 2019)

weatMod said:


> true but you are  strictly limited to how many you can grow and also you are are not allowed to sell it
> but  certain people are ,  certain people who have a monopoly on it , in most states


You can sell to dispensaries, but yeah, it's still illegal to sell to individuals.  The "limit" is frankly negligible, at least here in Colorado.  You can grow up to six plants at a time, meaning 12+ ounces of weed every few months.


----------



## weatMod (May 11, 2019)

Xzi said:


> You can sell to dispensaries, but yeah, it's still illegal to sell to individuals.  The "limit" is frankly negligible, at least here in Colorado.  You can grow up to six plants at a time, meaning 12+ ounces of weed every 8 - 10 weeks.


6 plants, really in CO? er person or per house?
  in MA it is 6 per person 12 per house max limit
i figured CO might be higher
but i think like MA ,  you are also restricted to  indoor only right?

i don't think we can sell to dispensaries here , plus  aren;t dispensaries held to  really strict  standards like don't then  test it and put it under electron microscopes and  reject it if they find a single molecule of mold or  anything else?

i thought they could only  buy from state licenced farmers and that getting a licence for farming is as  hard if not harder than obtaining a dispensary licence 

another problem is that prohibition already  created problems that are not going to be resolved ,like synthetics, they are not going away , 
and even worse there is not way to test for them ,  you can test  MJ and get a result that tells you it  is MJ but you can not test for  synthetics ,   there are too many and   many are unknown  and there are no tests for them ,


----------



## Xzi (May 11, 2019)

weatMod said:


> 6 plants, really in CO? er person or per house?


Per person.



weatMod said:


> but i think like MA ,  you are also restricted to  indoor only right?


Technically yeah, but as long as it isn't visible from the streets, cops have become very lax about it.



weatMod said:


> i don't think we can sell to dispensaries here , plus  aren;t dispensaries held to  really strict  standards like don't then  test it and put it under electron microscopes and  reject it if they find a single molecule of mold or  anything else?


Indeed, nobody wants to smoke mites and/or mold.  Gotta grow it right.



weatMod said:


> i thought they could only  buy from state licenced farmers and that getting a licence for farming is as  hard if not harder than obtaining a dispensary licence


Not here AFAIK, it just has to be tested to meet the standards.



weatMod said:


> another problem is that prohibition already  created problems that are not going to be resolved ,like synthetics, they are not going away ,
> and even worse there is not way to test for them ,  you can test  MJ and get a result that tells you it  is MJ but you can not test for  synthetics ,   there are too many and   many are unknown  and there are no tests for them ,


If we would just legalize federally already, the availability of real weed would drown out any demand for synthetics.


----------



## Benja81 (May 11, 2019)

Snugglevixen said:


> Let's all go and catch crabs because it's not as bad as gonorrhea and HIV.


No, kinda like "Let's all go and have safe sex, because its better than gonorrhea and HIV."


----------



## weatMod (May 11, 2019)

Xzi said:


> Per person.
> 
> 
> Technically yeah, but as long as it isn't visible from the streets, cops have become very lax about it.
> ...


i don't think the synthetics are going away even if there is  federal legalization
1st of all there are people who  use them to  avoid conventional drug testing since it does not show up
 from either work or the  courts or prisons
and then there are  sick fuk masochists that actually enjoy it ,  trust me it is not going anywhere
  very scary shit
https://www.npr.org/2018/07/27/632261920/d-c-has-had-more-than-300-suspected-k2-overdoses-in-2-weeks


----------



## chrisrlink (May 11, 2019)

zomborg said:


> My 2 cents. Tobacco doesn't put you into an altered mental state as beer and pot do so yeah.
> As far as I'm concerned I am against legalization.


 even if it's medically proven for many conditions plus CBD oil (a compound in weed) unlike THC doesn't get you high BUT IT DOES help with Anxiety bi polar and panic attacks theres so many compounds and not all alter the mind in a negative way


----------



## EmanueleBGN (May 11, 2019)

Absolutely no.
We cannot accept any "lesser evil". It is a drug. Of course: politicians would love to have mind-burned people, they're easier to be under control.


----------



## Deleted User (May 11, 2019)

I think it should be legalised but can only be consumed in designated areas and private property. I don’t like walking past people and getting a whiff of their second hand cigarette smoke. I don’t want to start getting a whiff of second hand weed smoke.

Edit: The packaging should also be legally required to include health warnings and advice on information on how to quit, just like cigarettes.


----------



## Xzi (May 11, 2019)

weatMod said:


> i don't think the synthetics are going away even if there is federal legalization


People are gonna kill themselves on worse stuff than synthetic marijuana if they really want to, best we can do is educate the public on the dangers of it.  Which isn't really possible to do on a national scale as long as regular marijuana stays illegal.

Smoking synthetic marijuana to skirt piss tests is stupid too, given how easy it is to flush your system.  All sorts of detox drinks out there, and vitamin B in the form of niacin will also clean you out pretty quick.



EmanueleBGN said:


> We cannot accept any "lesser evil". It is a drug.


It's a plant.  And we've already accepted several "greater evils," including alcohol and prescription opioids.  So it's a bit late for that.


----------



## johnnyblackout (May 11, 2019)

Some people in this thread are funny. "Cannabis is addictive with a high potential for abuse." lol. Have you ever seen or heard of anyone sucking dick for marijuana? People really need to start educating themselves on cannabis and stop going by propaganda or whatever news story fits their narrative. Maybe look into the endocannabinoid system and how big of a role it plays in our bodies? You can over-do anything in life. You can eat too much salt and die. You can drink too much water and die. Only way you're dying from cannabis is if a bail of it falls from a CIA drug plane and lands on your head. Anybody who thinks it should be illegal still should watch the documentary "Culture High" It's one of the best ones I've seen covering cannabis.


----------



## Benja81 (May 11, 2019)

johnnyblackout said:


> Some people in this thread are funny. "Cannabis is addictive with a high potential for abuse." lol. Have you ever seen or heard of anyone sucking dick for marijuana? People really need to start educating themselves on cannabis and stop going by propaganda or whatever news story fits their narrative.


Exactly. Marijuana is addictive in they way WoW is addictive. Yes you may spend hours upon hours doing it, and still not want to stop the fun. Yes you will be sad if you can't play anymore, for a little while, but no you are not going to 'pleasure' strangers if you have to stop.


----------



## johnnyblackout (May 11, 2019)

It's tricky to determine what separates the recreational user from a full blown addict. There's allot of factors involved, including genetic pre-dispositions. Addiction itself is treated as a disease now. Forget legalization, I'd settle for the federal government to re-classify cannabis. Right now it's a schedule one narcotic. Cocaine is a schedule 2. According to the federal government cocaine is better for you than cannabis...


----------



## Sheimi (May 11, 2019)

On it for medical use. It should be legal for recreational use. It helps my depression, anxiety, ptsd. plus i focus more


----------



## cots (May 11, 2019)

johnnyblackout said:


> Some people in this thread are funny. "Cannabis is addictive with a high potential for abuse." lol. Have you ever seen or heard of anyone sucking dick for marijuana? People really need to start educating themselves on cannabis and stop going by propaganda or whatever news story fits their narrative. Maybe look into the endocannabinoid system and how big of a role it plays in our bodies? You can over-do anything in life. You can eat too much salt and die. You can drink too much water and die. Only way you're dying from cannabis is if a bail of it falls from a CIA drug plane and lands on your head. Anybody who thinks it should be illegal still should watch the documentary "Culture High" It's one of the best ones I've seen covering cannabis.



Marijuana is mentally addicting and physically addicting to a various extent. Take for example an anti-depressant, after a while your body gets used to being on the drug and adjusts accordingly to it; so when you remove the drug from your body you are going to experience some sort of withdrawal symptoms. Marijuana is not as physically addicting as opiods or alcohol where if you are abusing it and suddenly stop you might die, but it is an addicting substance (and more so than a MMORPG). Marijuana also has a high rate of potential abuse. I know all of this personally because I was addicted to smoking pot (along with like 100+ other of the kids at school) - I had to smoke a joint when I woke up, after breakfast, etc ... I'd consume about 1/2 oz of dank ass bud a day just usually it normally (not to mention when I wanted to get shit stoned out of my mind that amount would double or triple per day). Also, there are a lot of studies on the substance being addicting. Just go read about it.

https://www.google.com/search?q=is+marijuana+addictive

Sure, it doesn't make you sell off everything in your apartment and go live on the streets because you need you daily "fix", but it will become a priority and will become something "you need" after a while and if you take it out of your body after a long period of use you will experience withdrawal (nothing like heroin withdrawal, but you body will have to adjust to not having it anymore and this process isn't pleasant). You'll end up "needing" to smoke (just like needing to light up that cigarette or have that night time drink).

It's not some benign substance that people try to make it out as and I'm sure if some of these people were to experience a few episodes of THC related psychosis they might change their minds.

I also didn't realize that CBD is a schedule 5 drug. All I know is after the current administration changed the laws regarding hemp you can now purchase CBD in normal stores (CVS started selling it and you've got some fast food chains adding it to food - not to mention the normal "head/smoke shops" selling it). Whatever the circumstance is surrounding the legal status I'm glad the current administration did whatever they did as the drug is really helpful (it does give you the munchies though).


----------



## johnnyblackout (May 11, 2019)

WoW is addictive to a "certain extent". Playing cards can be addictive. Eating doughnuts can be addictive. By your logic we should outlaw everything. Essentially we should "nerf" the world. We need to


----------



## Benja81 (May 11, 2019)

johnnyblackout said:


> WoW is addictive to a "certain extent". Playing cards can be addictive. Eating doughnuts can be addictive. By your logic we should outlaw everything. Essentially we should "nurf" the world.


Lol no, I am not. I was using a slightly exaggerated comparison of why it shouldn't be outlawed.


----------



## Xzi (May 11, 2019)

cots said:


> I'm sure if some of these people were to experience a few episodes of THC related psychosis they might change their minds.


I'm sure they might, if that were at all a common occurrence.  I've got a number of friends into psychedelics who I'm sure would laugh at the very idea of "THC-related psychosis."  Personally I've had very few instances where THC even managed to give me visual hallucinations at all, and they were for a couple seconds at most.  I think if you get most people high enough, they'll fall asleep well before they would ever experience psychosis.


----------



## johnnyblackout (May 11, 2019)

I was referring to Cheech (cots) who used to smoke an oz a day or whatever. I see his point about cannabis being psychologically addicting... kinda. But I believe the majority of people who use cannabis don't abuse it like that. I think what he's talking about is more of a mental health issue.


----------



## wownmnpare (May 11, 2019)

I do support it. Wish here is legal also.


----------



## johnnyblackout (May 11, 2019)

Xzi said:


> I'm sure they might, if that were at all a common occurrence.  I've got a number of friends into psychedelics who I'm sure would laugh at the very idea of "THC-related psychosis."  Personally I've had very few instances where THC even managed to give me visual hallucinations at all, and they were for a couple seconds at most.  I think if you get most people high enough, they'll fall asleep well before they would ever experience psychosis.



THC related psychosis. I'm pretty sure you have to pay extra for that. I'm surprised nobody has mentioned the lie about cannabis causing schizophrenia yet. "THC-related psychosis" sounds like he might be tip toeing around it though.


----------



## cots (May 11, 2019)

Xzi said:


> I'm sure they might, if that were at all a common occurrence.  I've got a number of friends into psychedelics who I'm sure would laugh at the very idea of "THC-related psychosis."  Personally I've had very few instances where THC even managed to give me visual hallucinations at all, and they were for a couple seconds at most.  I think if you get most people high enough, they'll fall asleep well before they would ever experience psychosis.



Well, LSD and high doses of mushrooms will make you legally insane for the duration of your "trip" and the psychosis caused by those substances is far worse than marijuana induced psychosis. Marijuana is a mild hallucinogen and when I was smoking it I would prefer the stuff that altered my reality to the max so I would spend the $175 for a quarter oz of the shit that would make you see imaginary people running through the bushes - and it wasn't just me experiencing these things so I know it wasn't an isolated incident. However, the hallucinogenic properties of THC are nothing compared to the shit you're going to see on LSD. If you want to know more about THC related psychosis you should talk to a regional Hospital's local tending Psychiatrist or if you have some free time volunteer in the ER (especially if you're in a State that has legalized it).



johnnyblackout said:


> THC related psychosis. I'm pretty sure you have to pay extra for that. I'm surprised nobody has mentioned the lie about cannabis causing schizophrenia yet. "THC-related psychosis" sounds like he might be tip toeing around it though.



I'm not sure if it's lie that THC causes schizophrenia or worsens the onset. There's no enough research into this subject and luckily I've not experienced such a thing or know anyone who has, but to say it does is lying and to say it doesn't is lying (as we don't really know - yet).


----------



## GhostLatte (May 11, 2019)

EmanueleBGN said:


> Absolutely no.
> We cannot accept any "lesser evil". It is a drug. Of course: politicians would love to have mind-burned people, they're easier to be under control.


Alcohol and tobacco are both legal though and are extremely detrimental in comparison to marijuana. You're acting like marijuana is heroin.


----------



## EmanueleBGN (May 11, 2019)

GhostLatte said:


> Alcohol and tobacco are both legal though and are extremely detrimental in comparison to marijuana. You're acting like marijuana is heroin.


No, I'm acting like marijuana is a drug


----------



## GhostLatte (May 11, 2019)

EmanueleBGN said:


> No, I'm acting like marijuana is a drug


Caffeine is a drug too. Your point?


----------



## Xzi (May 11, 2019)

cots said:


> I would prefer the stuff that altered my reality to the max so I would spend the $175 for a quarter oz of the shit that would make you see imaginary people running through the bushes - and it wasn't just me experiencing these things so I know it wasn't an isolated incident.


Not that it takes anything away from your experience, but it's not like I'm smoking dirt weed either lol.  I've regularly smoked stuff over 30% THC.  Still only very rarely have I experienced visuals, and only very short-burst.  That includes dabs, even though those of course get me way more high in every other respect.  I try not to build up my tolerance too much, though, and I don't buy concentrates for myself.


----------



## EmanueleBGN (May 11, 2019)

GhostLatte said:


> Caffeine is a drug too. Your point?


Indeed: caffeine can be addictive. But its addiction don't burn your brain because it's only a physical addiction. Smoke too: it destroy your lungs but not your brain.
I don't drink coffee, alcoholic drinks nor I smoke.


----------



## Xzi (May 11, 2019)

EmanueleBGN said:


> Indeed: caffeine can be addictive. But its addiction don't burn your brain because it's only a physical addiction.


Funny enough I have a harder time quitting caffeine cold turkey, worse withdrawal symptoms too.



EmanueleBGN said:


> Smoke too: it destroy your lungs but not your brain.


Not that I'd advocate smoking as the best way to ingest THC, there are so many options now, but with a water filter it's not bad at all compared to the damage caused by chemical-laced cigarettes.



EmanueleBGN said:


> I don't drink coffee, alcoholic drinks nor I smoke.


Good for you.  There's no guarantee you'll never pick up one of those habits, however, and you can't expect everyone to live the life of a saint.


----------



## johnnyblackout (May 11, 2019)

cots said:


> Well, LSD and high doses of mushrooms will make you legally insane for the duration of your "trip" and the psychosis caused by those substances is far worse than marijuana induced psychosis. Marijuana is a mild hallucinogen and when I was smoking it I would prefer the stuff that altered my reality to the max so I would spend the $175 for a quarter oz of the shit that would make you see imaginary people running through the bushes - and it wasn't just me experiencing these things so I know it wasn't an isolated incident. However, the hallucinogenic properties of THC are nothing compared to the shit you're going to see on LSD. If you want to know more about THC related psychosis you should talk to a regional Hospital's local tending Psychiatrist or if you have some free time volunteer in the ER (especially if you're in a State that has legalized it).
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure if it's lie that THC causes schizophrenia or worsens the onset. There's no enough research into this subject and luckily I've not experienced such a thing or know anyone who has, but to say it does is lying and to say it doesn't is lying (as we don't really know - yet).




Once again, what you're describing sounds like a mental health issue and not so much a cannabis or psychedelic issue. Back in the day psychiatrists used lsd during sessions to help patients "open up" and be more forthcoming with information during their sessions. psilocybin (active drug in mushrooms) at certain doses has been seen to reduce depression and help with cluster migraines. I personally have taken large doses of both chemicals in the past and guess what? All they've ever done is expand my consciousness. 

Schizophrenia, like many other things has mostly to do with the "genetic lottery" that's been handed down to you by your parents. What triggers schizophrenia is what's called a "precipitating event". That can be anything from a loss of a loved one, a car accident, drinking to much alcohol, etc... If cannabis use was directly related to schizophrenia, then we should of seen a rise in schizophrenia right? I mean since the 60's cannabis use has gone dramatically up. 

Face it man the propaganda about cannabis was spread by a racist hate monger called Harry Anslinger. He's quoted as saying "Reefer makes darkies think they're as good as the white man." That's the douche nozzle all you people against cannabis are backing. That's the man most of this dis-information stems from. I think its sad that it's been close to 100 years and this propoganda and stigma is still so closely tied to cannabis.


----------



## Subtle Demise (May 11, 2019)

zomborg said:


> My 2 cents. Tobacco doesn't put you into an altered mental state as beer and pot do so yeah.
> As far as I'm concerned I am against legalization.


Nicotene is a CNS stimulant and euphoriant. You think people smoke because they enjoy birning their lungs with burning papet and plant matter?


Maluma said:


> I'm not really a fan after what it did to derail my life for years.Took me a while to put that habit down and I just think too many people think it's good for your health to do it.


Well that doesn't mean it should be illegal does it?


alexander1970 said:


> NO.People are to dumb to use it reasonable and moderately.
> Best example: More and more people get caught in vehicle controls they are stoned.
> On highways there are more and more note signs not of "Don´t drink and drive" rather than "No drugs on  driving".


Michigan courts ruled that detecting THC in the system does not mean the person is impaired.


Reiten said:


> For medical use sure.
> As for recreational use, no. Though I do agree that making it totally illegal isn't the best solution, so I could see myself agreeing to something like marijuana cafes or something like that.


Why the arbitrary restriction?


rustinrj said:


> I strongly agree on using it for medical purposes only.


Why?


EmanueleBGN said:


> Absolutely no.
> We cannot accept any "lesser evil". It is a drug. Of course: politicians would love to have mind-burned people, they're easier to be under control.


If that were true, opioid painkillers wouldn't be on the verge on schedule 1. In fact, there would be no controlled substances at all.


EmanueleBGN said:


> No, I'm acting like marijuana is a drug


So what if it is? Why does the word drug have such a negative connotation? They help more people than they hurt, and the people they hurt abuse them willingly.


----------



## Deleted-401606 (May 11, 2019)

Subtle Demise said:


> Nicotene is a CNS stimulant and euphoriant. You think people smoke because they enjoy birning their lungs with burning papet and plant matter?



I never said anything about nicotine.People delude themselves into thinking weed is healthy so they can continue to run away from their problems without feeling guilty.Bottom line is that people should live sober and face their problems head on if they posses the mental strength to do so.If someone is set on using drugs to mask their issues,then I would agree that weed is a lesser evil as opposed to harder drugs.


----------



## Subtle Demise (May 11, 2019)

Maluma said:


> I never said anything about nicotine.People delude themselves into thinking weed is healthy so they can continue to run away from their problems without feeling guilty.Bottom line is that people should live sober and face their problems head on if they posses the mental strength to do so.If someone is set on using drugs to mask their issues,then I would agree that weed is a lesser evil as opposed to harder drugs.


The nicotene was directed at someone else. Go back to my post because I accidentally sent before I was done.


----------



## Deleted-401606 (May 11, 2019)

Subtle Demise said:


> The nicotene was directed at someone else. Go back to my post because I accidentally sent before I was done.


It should be illegal because a large amount of people are too slow to know what is best for their lives.We shouldn't help people self destruct if it can be prevented.


----------



## Benja81 (May 11, 2019)

Maluma said:


> It should be illegal because a large amount of people are too slow to know what is best for their lives.We shouldn't help people self destruct if it can be prevented.


Sounds like you think you know whats best for everyone?


----------



## Deleted-401606 (May 11, 2019)

Benja81 said:


> Sounds like you think you know whats best for everyone?


Smoking weed isn't good for you.Once you mature you will realize this is a simple fact of life.If you want to believe otherwise,go ahead.If you want to get high everyday and believe it is improving your life,knock yourself right out.


----------



## Mythical (May 11, 2019)

I feel like yes marijuana should be legalized, but there should be more of a distinction between medicinal and recreational use (of course it's not as easy as just saying that, but I feel like they're really two different problems). Either way it will alter your mindset (I mean it's a drug by definition), but that's not necessarily bad. Caffeine, Nicotine, and alcohol all do to their own extends as well. It's a matter of personal choice to use cannabis as well as how you use it. 
I won't say it's for everyone either, but you could also say the same about the substances listed above too. It's really about how people are using it, the culture around it, and being educated on the matter.
You could say yes I want it legalized because x, x, and x are legal or you could say the opposite. I don't think it should because x, x, and x. The attention drawn to cannabis usage is primarily from culture and the legaility of it imo 
(I smoke recreationally 95% of the time, the other 5% is anxiety based)

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Maluma said:


> It should be illegal because a large amount of people are too slow to know what is best for their lives.We shouldn't help people self destruct if it can be prevented.


The beauty of freedom is the ability to fuck your life up no matter how educated you can be via the internet and other resources


----------



## Benja81 (May 11, 2019)

Maluma said:


> Smoking weed isn't good for you.Once you mature you will realize this is a simple fact of life.If you want to believe otherwise,go ahead.If you want to get high everyday and believe it is improving your life,knock yourself right out.


Correction *wasn't good for you.


----------



## Mythical (May 11, 2019)

Fun Fact: some states you can grow cannabis outside but it can't be seen from street view or from above. Makes it kinda weird when you're trying to grow almost anything outside
edit: just noticed apparently my account is 2 today whoopee time to have a celebratory bowl on my days off


----------



## dude1 (May 11, 2019)

personally i'm against most if not all drug laws, if you commit  a crime high that crime is already illegal we should charge you with that crime period.
increased likelihood's just means that  past "sober you" made a informed choice before getting high and should deal with the consequences.

its the same reason im against other laws including but not limited too hate crimes to speeding tickets.

increasing severity of punishment because someone/something says you might do something illegal more often, shouldn't change the punishment for that crime, if i commit one act of murder high i should face murder charges sober or high equally 

if people argue the mental state gets altered thus they should be illegal then be consistent in your views outlaw many over the counter drugs and all alcohol.

the hypocrisy of these laws piss me off the most.


----------



## Deleted User (May 11, 2019)

Many years ago I had a roommate who started smooking Marihuana. He became so addicted, he smoked 5-10 Joints a day.
Ever since then I hate the smell of Marihuana. lol. 
Boy, was I glad when he switched back to ordinary cigarettes.


----------



## Mythical (May 11, 2019)

dude1 said:


> personally i'm against most if not all drug laws, if you commit  a crime high that crime is already illegal we should charge you with that crime period.
> increased likelihood's just means that  past "sober you" made a informed choice before getting high and should deal with the consequences.
> 
> its the same reason im against other laws including but not limited too hate crimes to speeding tickets.
> ...


I'm unaware of any times where "I was high officer" was ever a legal excuse other than non consenting usage of whatever got you high was ever used in.
From my understanding if say you smoked a fattie, then robbed a bank, then got caught; They wouldn't just drop or reduce your charges/sentencing just because your were high

 ^ Also pushing your smoke/smell on people isn't conducive to any specific type of smoker. It's just an inconsiderate thing to do


----------



## Carlos_DobleC (May 11, 2019)

I am a habitual marijuana consumer (I smoke at least 1g a day) for 1 year and a little.
In this time I've become a more open-minded, more affectionate, less confrontational person and have experienced great stories with my friends.
On the other hand I drank alcohol partying for 4 or 5 years, I never saw anything beneficial outside of that environment.
Clearly marijuana should be legal and alcohol not.
Of the tobacco I don't give opinion because at least the people who consume it don't bother the rest.




EmanueleBGN said:


> Indeed: caffeine can be addictive. But its addiction don't burn your brain because it's only a physical addiction. Smoke too: it destroy your lungs but not your brain.
> I don't drink coffee, alcoholic drinks nor I smoke.



Do you at least fuck? Or that either?


----------



## Deleted User (May 11, 2019)

no


----------



## Lacius (May 11, 2019)

For one to be consistent, there are only two possible positions:

Marijuana should be legal, and alcohol should be legal.
Marijuana should be illegal, and alcohol should be illegal.
The science is clear that alcohol is more harmful and more addictive than marijuana. Also, much of the history behind marijuana laws is racist.


----------



## _abysswalker_ (May 11, 2019)

EmanueleBGN said:


> No, I'm acting like marijuana is a drug


This is hardly an argument. You don't have experience of what you're condemning, that much is clear.


----------



## Benja81 (May 11, 2019)

Here is the feeling I get. Some people are screaming out, Marijuana makes me happy/cures my medical condition!!

The detractors: But there is some off chance and outdated stereotype that it could effect you or me in some way!! Since I'm so afraid of it I will ignore other's (more experienced) opinions, and stick close to my misconceptions and prejudiced. After all big government says its bad!!!


----------



## GhostLatte (May 11, 2019)

Maluma said:


> It should be illegal because a large amount of people are too slow to know what is best for their lives.We shouldn't help people self destruct if it can be prevented.


You must believe alcohol should be illegal then.


----------



## zomborg (May 11, 2019)

Subtle Demise said:


> Nicotene is a CNS stimulant and euphoriant. You think people smoke because they enjoy birning their lungs with burning paper and plant matter.


Never thought of it like that. When you put it that way it makes sense


----------



## Deleted-401606 (May 11, 2019)

Benja81 said:


> Here is the feeling I get. Some people are screaming out, Marijuana makes me happy/cures my medical condition!!
> 
> The detractors: But there is some off chance and outdated stereotype that it could effect you or me in some way!! Since I'm so afraid of it I will ignore other's (more experienced) opinions, and stick close to my misconceptions and prejudiced. After all big government says its bad!!!



No it's more like people are dependent on a drug to deal with their poor quality of life and they don't have the mental fortitude to at least admit to themselves that they are dependent on a substance to deal with their problems.If you are going to smoke marijuana,at least own up to it instead of pretending you are doing something healthy.


----------



## Benja81 (May 11, 2019)

Maluma said:


> No it's more like people are dependent on a drug to deal with their poor quality of life and they don't have the mental fortitude to at least admit to themselves that they are dependent on a substance to deal with their problems.If you are going to smoke marijuana,at least own up to it instead of pretending you are doing something healthy.


So I'm supposed to be ashamed of or call it unhealthy for using a medication to improve my quality of life? So that you will think better of me or something. Sounds like you are the one with a false sense of reality.


----------



## FAST6191 (May 12, 2019)

Maluma said:


> No it's more like people are dependent on a drug to deal with their poor quality of life and they don't have the mental fortitude to at least admit to themselves that they are dependent on a substance to deal with their problems.If you are going to smoke marijuana,at least own up to it instead of pretending you are doing something healthy.


What if they are instead doing something unhealthy, or at least of dubious or negligible health benefits, to have a good time?

There are doubtless those that indulge to escape from reality* but it need not be all of them. For some people getting a bit further from their mind, breaking a cycle or similar can be a wonderful thing.

*I think it was Doug Stanhope that had the skit about good drugs and bad drugs, the idea being good drugs make a good time better but little for bad times (dropping acid because your girlfriend left is probably not going to do much other than increase chances of a bad trip), bad drugs make a bad time seem better but in reality don't (this is your cocaine, speed, alcohol... sort of thing). Weed probably would be a good time one but not as much as some things.

The legislation question coming in as a balance of risks, rewards and what ideals society cares to promote or hold dearest. At this point in history many then wondering if things maybe went a bit too far for whatever reason and seeking to bring it into line with newer ideas, or older ideas in the case of personal liberty.


----------



## Pleng (May 12, 2019)

Maluma said:


> Smoking weed isn't good for you.Once you mature you will realize this is a simple fact of life.If you want to believe otherwise,go ahead.If you want to get high everyday and believe it is improving your life,knock yourself right out.



There's a middle ground between "not smoking weed" and "get[ting] high every day". I think you'll find that the majority of people actually /are/ able to find that middle ground. And those that aren't are just going to end up finding something else to abuse if weed isn't available.


----------



## GhostLatte (May 12, 2019)

Pleng said:


> There's a middle ground between "not smoking weed" and "get[ting] high every day". I think you'll find that the majority of people actually /are/ able to find that middle ground. And those that aren't are just going to end up finding something else to abuse if weed isn't available.


Exactly! I enjoy smoking a bowl or two with friends or by myself, but it's not something I do everyday or feel the urge to do everyday.


----------



## _abysswalker_ (May 12, 2019)

Maluma said:


> No it's more like people are dependent on a drug to deal with their poor quality of life and they don't have the mental fortitude to at least admit to themselves that they are dependent on a substance to deal with their problems.If you are going to smoke marijuana,at least own up to it instead of pretending you are doing something healthy.


That's a lot of assumptions to make; I hope I fit your profound stereotype and lead a poor life cause my mental fortitude, unlike yours, must be non-existent. Replace "drug" in your first sentence with all the unhealthy habits people do when they have problems and you got yourself a world of pretenders.

So what's my punishment for vaping sir? Is it good enough to admit it to myself? own it up to you and your peers? or would you feel safer if the state punished me for my crime?

Admittedly the world would be much simpler if we could tag everything as black and white. Sadly your mental fortitude also blinds you from the whole spectrum in between. So please, I implore you to take a step back and comprehend how many people you're condemning with that statement.


----------



## Ericthegreat (May 12, 2019)

GhostLatte said:


> I totally do, but I'm curious what you guys think. Let's debate!


I do, support it (it's legal where I live), but I don't like how since it's been legal people think it's fine for younger people/kids to do it too, so far study's have shown that marijuana is harmful for the brain, always if used too often, but especially harmful to children/those under 25 as the brain hasn't fully matured yet, and it could possibly stunt brain growth, now for adults and kids yes alchohol is just as bad if you an alcoholic, but I'd like to know how much marijuana does it take to hard a child/young adult, I'm sure used sparingly it's probably fine, so if your underage and smoked a few times don't become paranoid, but still it is a topic I see ignored, and more and more people just push how natural and non damaging it is, where I live, so much so that they had to start putting up billboards and signs to explain that even though it's natural it is not for pregnant women. This is in no way a anti marijuana argument, just that people need to be more well informed that it isn't perfectly safe for everyone. (Just like alchohol, but possibly to a much higher extent, we don't really know, just most modern studies just show BAD, and no I'm not going by past studies that were done falsly to prove it was bad, go look them up yourselves though because I'm too lazy)

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Xzi said:


> Fact check: CBD containing below 0.1% THC has never been on the list of scheduled substances.


As far as I know CBD is fine, but did you know more and more low quality CBD contains higher amounts of thc, and I'm starting to wonder if it's done on purpose because of some states allowing the sale of CBD but not marijuana. CBD is looking to me as possibly a great medicine for a lot of people(especially arthritis sufferers), I'm sure some major studies will conclude soon.


----------



## Deleted-401606 (May 12, 2019)

splymb said:


> That's a lot of assumptions to make; I hope I fit your profound stereotype and lead a poor life cause my mental fortitude, unlike yours, must be non-existent. Replace "drug" in your first sentence with all the unhealthy habits people do when they have problems and you got yourself a world of pretenders.
> 
> So what's my punishment for vaping sir? Is it good enough to admit it to myself? own it up to you and your peers? or would you feel safer if the state punished me for my crime?
> 
> Admittedly the world would be much simpler if we could tag everything as black and white. Sadly your mental fortitude also blinds you from the whole spectrum in between. So please, I implore you to take a step back and comprehend how many people you're condemning with that statement.



ok


----------



## _abysswalker_ (May 12, 2019)

^ Thank you


----------



## Deleted-401606 (May 12, 2019)

You can't tell someone something that they don't want to hear.


----------



## WD_GASTER2 (May 13, 2019)

funny how very few people mention that it usually is not an issue of what it is that you are consuming but more if you have an "addictive" personality.
The inconvenient truth is that being addicted to MJ is no different than being addicted to alcohol. If you have an addiction problem it has to do quite a bit more with your own personality than you think. Even after kicking it as a "habit" humans can easily substitute that addiction for something else (gambling, sex, alchohol, anything that triggers the part of the brain that feels rewarded)

I personally dont use it, but I have seen it do wonders for people in chronic pain.  I am all for people using it since there are far far far worse things that people could be doing.

live and let live and all that jazz


----------



## FAST6191 (May 13, 2019)

WD_GASTER2 said:


> The inconvenient truth is that being addicted to MJ is no different than being addicted to alcohol.



While I would agree personality and possibly some genetic factors come into play at a level greater than most imagine (it going both ways -- heroin use in vietnam among US military types being a fun one there) I do have to pull you up on that one -- stopping alcohol cold turkey at the higher levels of consumption commonly leads to serious medical side effects, up to and including death, such that things want to be managed properly here. Do a search for alcohol withdrawal protocol and alcohol withdrawal syndrome and any number of good sources will come back to you here. Same for a lot of opiates. Weed not so much. By all means get a proper medic in that knows what they are doing and the outcomes will likely be quicker, better, more reliable as far as working first time and all that good stuff.


----------



## Benja81 (May 13, 2019)

There are currently much worse things that are legal and prescribed like opiates and benzos to treat things like pain and anxiety, depression etc. Those also come with a much higher degree of addiction, not just mental like marijuana, but extremely physical addiction. Due to this they are also prone to causing personal loss, suffering and harm inflicted on others to feed those addictions. Many people have also died by mixing alcohol and opiates/benzos, which has never happened by mixing alcohol and marijuana. While obviously its the exception and not the rule for people to behave like that when taking drugs, it does happen far more often than someone using marijuana alone. While we can argue about whether marijuana is good or not, if we look at the facts, its clearly a much better and less destructive alternative than many other things. I am also NOT saying those things (opiates/benzos) should be illegal, because that would also be short-sided. I know that some medical cases warrant it; but at very least people should have the right to choose marijuana over those other things, without the fear of an antiquated and often racially disproportionate law being inflicted on them.


----------



## Mythical (May 13, 2019)

FAST6191 said:


> While I would agree personality and possibly some genetic factors come into play at a level greater than most imagine (it going both ways -- heroin use in vietnam among US military types being a fun one there) I do have to pull you up on that one -- stopping alcohol cold turkey at the higher levels of consumption commonly leads to serious medical side effects, up to and including death, such that things want to be managed properly here. Do a search for alcohol withdrawal protocol and alcohol withdrawal syndrome and any number of good sources will come back to you here. Same for a lot of opiates. Weed not so much. By all means get a proper medic in that knows what they are doing and the outcomes will likely be quicker, better, more reliable as far as working first time and all that good stuff.


I've heard a lot of people state that marijuana doesn't get you addicted. Now that may be true, but the reason an addiction is a problem is the same reason overindulging/being dependant on anything is a problem. 
Just because the term addicted may get replaced with dependent doesn't change why someone should change what they're doing. 
Also a lot of people are use the term medication/medicating, but unless you have a prescription I really wouldn't consider it medication/ medicating oneself either any more than taking some advil (yeah you're taking said substance, legally, of your own volition, but that doesn't mean you necessarily should be, but you can)


----------



## FAST6191 (May 13, 2019)

MythicalData said:


> I've heard a lot of people state that marijuana doesn't get you addicted. Now that may be true, but the reason an addiction is a problem is the same reason overindulging/being dependant on anything is a problem.
> Just because the term addicted may get replaced with dependent doesn't change why someone should change what they're doing.
> Also a lot of people are use the term medication/medicating, but unless you have a prescription I really wouldn't consider it medication/ medicating oneself either any more than taking some advil (yeah you're taking said substance, legally, of your own volition, but that doesn't mean you necessarily should be, but you can)


Dependent has different connotations around here. That is usually for when addiction has gone over and then they can't function without the substance -- I have met alcohol dependents and it is not that they can function having dropped half a bottle of whiskey in the morning but that they have to have said whiskey else they start hallucinating and whatnot. Don't recommend that one.

Alcohol, nicotine, most of the opiates we know of, caffeine... these are examples of chemically addictive substances. If you introduce them to your body then after a while it will start to crave them and stopping their input causes chemical withdrawal symptoms, potentially extremely serious ones in the case of alcohol and opiates.

Weed, and a lot of psychedelics, are not what you would call chemically addictive. It is entirely possible to get yourself into a state of mind where using them is so necessary that it is damaging to your general well being (the general list is quite long and something of a guideline more than a hard list but prominent things to feature are things like not eating properly, not drinking properly, not cleaning yourself, not sleeping properly, not socialising, not working, finding yourself compelled to go through pain to do something, becoming agitated if it is not available and acting in a manner that is distressing to yourself or those around you), and chemically they or their common forms may have their own less than ideal effects. It is however a distinction that is made in such circles and one I care to uphold here. In such a regard weed is held as being as addictive as anything else, which is to say not addictive, though one can still be addicted to the action of taking it, the same as one can be addicted to gambling, to texting, to internet, to games, to masturbating, to exercise, to food, to shopping, to money saving... all things that might well benefit from having the relevant medic on hand to guide you through until you regain control and develop a positive relationship with the concept but still not a chemically addictive thing. As far as I am aware it is not any more likely than anything else to lead to that state, and I am willing to hear if people have something to say that is more tricky for those of a certain group, or likely to have other effects (some mention it could induce psychosis in some, or make its onset harsher and sooner, but no idea of hard data on that one) but as far as addiction goes I just said my piece there.


----------



## WD_GASTER2 (May 15, 2019)

FAST6191 said:


> While I would agree personality and possibly some genetic factors come into play at a level greater than most imagine (it going both ways -- heroin use in vietnam among US military types being a fun one there) I do have to pull you up on that one -- stopping alcohol cold turkey at the higher levels of consumption commonly leads to serious medical side effects, up to and including death, such that things want to be managed properly here. Do a search for alcohol withdrawal protocol and alcohol withdrawal syndrome and any number of good sources will come back to you here. Same for a lot of opiates. Weed not so much. By all means get a proper medic in that knows what they are doing and the outcomes will likely be quicker, better, more reliable as far as working first time and all that good stuff.



thats pretty fair and when you put it that way i agree with you.


----------



## Subtle Demise (May 17, 2019)

Pleng said:


> There's a middle ground between "not smoking weed" and "get[ting] high every day". I think you'll find that the majority of people actually /are/ able to find that middle ground. And those that aren't are just going to end up finding something else to abuse if weed isn't available.


I feel this applies to all drugs. Out of all the thousands of people that die from pharmaceuticals every year, there are millions more using them wothout issue, whether recreationally or medically.


----------



## Deleted member 451920 (May 17, 2019)

Snugglevixen said:


> It should be legal for prescription medicine and clothes making, but I don't want druggies in my presence.


it is legal for prescription

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



FAST6191 said:


> While I would agree personality and possibly some genetic factors come into play at a level greater than most imagine (it going both ways -- heroin use in vietnam among US military types being a fun one there) I do have to pull you up on that one -- stopping alcohol cold turkey at the higher levels of consumption commonly leads to serious medical side effects, up to and including death, such that things want to be managed properly here. Do a search for alcohol withdrawal protocol and alcohol withdrawal syndrome and any number of good sources will come back to you here. Same for a lot of opiates. Weed not so much. By all means get a proper medic in that knows what they are doing and the outcomes will likely be quicker, better, more reliable as far as working first time and all that good stuff.



Yes, some people are born with genetic variation and its not their fault they have recessive alleles to determine their genes, I for one should think drug use can be of good cause for this but not for druggie stuff.


----------



## FAST6191 (May 17, 2019)

PrimalRex said:


> Yes, some people are born with genetic variation and its not their fault they have recessive alleles to determine their genes, I for one should think drug use can be of good cause for this but not for druggie stuff.



Recessive genes have little to do with anything here. Recessive genes are when the trait is only expressed when both parents (we will ignore the 3 genetic parent thing we can now do for now, some aspects of multiple expressions, as well as plants merging together) contribute the relevant gene to their offspring, making it a 1 in 4 chance if both parents are carriers or essentially no chance if they are not (plus the other combinations for both parents being expressed, one parent expressing and the other being carrier). There are plenty of positive or neutral traits associated with recessive genes -- blue eyes for instance is a recessive trait.


----------



## D34DL1N3R (May 17, 2019)

In my own strong opinion the only way a person can get either addicted to or dependent on marijuana is if they suffer from a mental illness of some sort. Meaning some type of "Addictive Personality Disorder" (or otherwise), which in turn means it could be literally ANYthing that the person is addicted to or dependent on. It's a personality/mental trait/disorder/illness causing the addiction/dependence, not the marijuana itself. So I personally do not believe it to be "addictive" in any sense of the word. All based on personal experience of myself and plenty of others. Don't blame it on the weed.


----------



## FAST6191 (May 17, 2019)

Not sure how you would study that -- forcibly inducing/risking addiction being rather unethical and all that. Maybe twin studies.

That said other than non chemical addiction being a mental illness in and of itself (and the chemical side of things also having a mental component at least exacerbating it) if you get "normal" people, expose them to enough shit then they can quite often latch onto the first thing that gives them a decent endorphin hit.


----------



## LoganK93 (May 17, 2019)

I wonder if Caffeine is seen as just as bad by some of these people. It is actually chemically addictive, can lead to withdrawals, can cause heart attacks, and rot out your stomach.


----------



## Deleted User (May 18, 2019)

PrimalRex said:


> it is legal for prescription


Then change nothing.


----------



## chrisrlink (May 18, 2019)

i changed my mind so much on weed i'd date a pothead or at least a casual user


----------



## GhostLatte (May 18, 2019)

Snugglevixen said:


> Then change nothing.


What's with your vendetta against pot?


----------



## Arecaidian Fox (May 18, 2019)

Yes, I absolutely support legalization.


----------



## Deleted User (May 18, 2019)

GhostLatte said:


> What's with your vendetta against pot?


Because I have seen what it does to people and I'm told it smells horrible.


----------



## Deleted User (May 18, 2019)

im Ok with it being legal for medical purposes only, not for “entertainment”


----------



## slaphappygamer (May 18, 2019)

Totally support it. 420%! I smoke just about every night. Though, our kids are getting a bit older and I have to watch myself. Sometimes, I do get high and play Kirby on my switch with the oldest one or play board games with both kids. It’s very relaxing.


----------



## GhostLatte (May 18, 2019)

Snugglevixen said:


> Because I have seen what it does to people and I'm told it smells horrible.


Alcohol does worse kiddo


----------



## chrisrlink (May 18, 2019)

GhostLatte said:


> What's with your vendetta against pot?


simmilar to my vendetta against nintendo i suppose


----------



## Arecaidian Fox (May 18, 2019)

GhostLatte said:


> Alcohol does worse kiddo


Absolutely agreed. I've firsthand seen some of the worse effects of both.



chrisrlink said:


> simmilar to my vendetta against nintendo i suppose


Yeah, I'm pretty tired of their complete disdain for the homebrew/modding/TAS communities at large.


----------



## Xzi (May 18, 2019)

Missingphy said:


> im Ok with it being legal for medical purposes only, not for “entertainment”


Yeah!  Only beer is for entertainment.  The commercials told me so!


----------



## Pleng (May 18, 2019)

Subtle Demise said:


> I feel this applies to all drugs. Out of all the thousands of people that die from pharmaceuticals every year, there are millions more using them wothout issue, whether recreationally or medically.



Exactly. People with addictive personalities often believe that it's better for everything to be unavailable so that they're "out of danger", without realising that they'll just get addicted to the next thing. When what they need to do, is understand their condition and find the best way to live with it.

Now... where's the coke zero(TM) gone? It's been a couple of hours since my last can and I'm starting to get the shakes...


----------



## GhostLatte (May 18, 2019)

Xzi said:


> Yeah!  Only beer is for entertainment.  The commercials told me so!


Why consume weed when we can damage our bodies with alcohol?!? 

I'm high rn lmao


----------



## Deleted User (May 18, 2019)

GhostLatte said:


> Alcohol does worse kiddo


Murder is worse than burglary, so should we legalize burglary?


----------



## GhostLatte (May 18, 2019)

Snugglevixen said:


> Murder is worse than burglary, so should we legalize burglary?


The government is already stealing from its citizens.


----------



## Xzi (May 18, 2019)

Snugglevixen said:


> Murder is worse than burglary, so should we legalize burglary?


Murder isn't legal and neither is burglary.  There's really no need for any sort of analogy at all, but that was a bad one.


----------



## Bat420maN (May 18, 2019)

I have a theory that every single person against the legalization of marijuana is a Trump supporter that lives with a meth addict.


----------



## Deleted User (May 18, 2019)

GhostLatte said:


> The government is already stealing from its citizens.


And does that justify condoning it?


----------



## Benja81 (May 18, 2019)

Snugglevixen said:


> Murder is worse than burglary, so should we legalize burglary?


Maybe we should just do the purge, apparently if marijuana becomes legal we might as well right?


----------



## spotanjo3 (May 18, 2019)

Yes and no. Smoking it is not safe for your lungs. Its okay if you use it on brownie or turn them into juice for healthy then yes I do support it but smoking marijuana for healthy issues ? It could help but it is still not healthy for your lung. it is still smoking like a cigarette and smoke still travel into the lungs. No, I don't support it then. Its hazard for smoking the marijuana which travel smoke into the lungs. It is still lead to health problems in the future anyway.

It is better to use real marijuana to make with brownie (Ate it and it was delicious) or make them into juice for medicine and part of juice is a good healthy.  Yes, I support that. That's difference.


----------



## GhostLatte (May 18, 2019)

azoreseuropa said:


> Yes and no. Smoking it is not safe for your lungs. Its okay if you use it on brownie or turn them into juice for healthy then yes I do support it but smoking marijuana for healthy issues ? It could help but it is still not healthy for your lung. it is still smoking like a cigarette and smoke still travel into the lungs. No, I don't support it then. Its hazard for smoking the marijuana which travel smoke into the lungs. It is still lead to health problems in the future anyway.
> 
> It is better to use real marijuana to make with brownie (Ate it and it was delicious) or make them into juice for medicine and part of juice is a good healthy.  Yes, I support that. That's difference.


There have been no studies that link marijuana smoke with lung cancer. The same can't be said about tobacco.


----------



## spotanjo3 (May 18, 2019)

GhostLatte said:


> There have been no studies that link marijuana smoke with lung cancer. The same can't be said about tobacco.



They are still study it further. It could be years and years before they find the true answer.

No, I am not saying about lung cancer.. I am talking about "smoke" travel into the lung which could lead to COPD or another diseases.

Yes, I know that Marijuana and Tobacco are totally different. Still, it is not healthy since you will still inhale smoke into the lung.


----------



## Benja81 (May 18, 2019)

azoreseuropa said:


> They are still study it further. It could be years and years before they find the true answer.
> 
> No, I am not saying about lung cancer.. I am talking about "smoke" travel into the lung which could lead to COPD or another diseases.
> 
> Yes, I know that Marijuana and Tobacco are totally different. Still, it is not healthy since you will still inhale smoke into the lung.


Cigarette smoke is not hot enough to damage your lungs, its the chemicals they put in there that damage the lungs mostly. Even still, smoke is no good for lungs on a regular basis, I can't deny that. Luckily in places where marijuana has become legal, they have so many alternatives like gummies, edibles, drinks, etc. Unfortunately in states where it has not become legal, people are forced to deal with shady transactions and a lack of choices. While people can and do still cook with it, its a lot less likely for most people who are forced to buy it off the streets, plus laced with who knows what.


----------



## FAST6191 (May 18, 2019)

azoreseuropa said:


> They are still study it further. It could be years and years before they find the true answer.
> 
> No, I am not saying about lung cancer.. I am talking about "smoke" travel into the lung which could lead to COPD or another diseases.
> 
> Yes, I know that Marijuana and Tobacco are totally different. Still, it is not healthy since you will still inhale smoke into the lung.


What would you propose to do then? Distribute it but forbid it from being smoked? Distribute it but advise against smoking it and instead instruct it is baked into things?


----------



## spotanjo3 (May 18, 2019)

FAST6191 said:


> What would you propose to do then? Distribute it but forbid it from being smoked? Distribute it but advise against smoking it and instead instruct it is baked into things?



The majijuana plants is a powerful medicine that can be many great things for our body and it is a good things but smoking it is not the answer.


----------



## FAST6191 (May 18, 2019)

azoreseuropa said:


> The majijuana plants is a powerful medicine that can be many things for our body and it is a good things but smoking it is not the answer.


That is not what I asked.

You say you would support legalisation but not smoking it. As presumably anybody that buys it can choose to put it in some brownies or roll it up and smoke it I asked what should be done about it if smoking it was to not be the way. You arguably have a similar situation with some pills if you crush them -- far different effects then, yet they are still sold.


----------



## spotanjo3 (May 18, 2019)

FAST6191 said:


> That is not what I asked.
> 
> You say you would support legalisation but not smoking it. As presumably anybody that buys it can choose to put it in some brownies or roll it up and smoke it I asked what should be done about it if smoking it was to not be the way. You arguably have a similar situation with some pills if you crush them -- far different effects then, yet they are still sold.



I said I would support it if it is a medicine into pills or things that isn't harm to our bodies at all. Smoking marijuana is. And our body do not design to inhale smoke in our bodies at all. Its harmful anyway. 

I understand about some pills being crushed and still sold. That's people choice and the same for smoking marijuana is people's choice. Again, I smell the rat that it doesn't mean they wants it to be legal for health reason whatever they want to called it but some of them hope that it is legal so they can feel good and be high. it could severely damaged to their body and brains. 

Again, not my problem. That's their choice. For me, I support legalization for medicine reasons and properly way to use it to protect our bodies safely and healthy. Thats it.


----------



## FAST6191 (May 18, 2019)

azoreseuropa said:


> properly way to use it to protect our bodies safely and healthy. Thats it.


Every chemical you put into your body has effects. Any medic will tell you that. Safe is very much a relative term, and while smoking weed is probably not ideal it seems about on par with a lot of other things people do.


----------



## spotanjo3 (May 18, 2019)

FAST6191 said:


> Every chemical you put into your body has effects. Any medic will tell you that. Safe is very much a relative term, and while smoking weed is probably not ideal it seems about on par with a lot of other things people do.



Yes, of course there is a side effect. I am aware of that.. That's why I am target at Marijuana being smoking is unacceptable but since it is legalise so that's fine and what they wants to do with it is their business and their body. I will cherish mine and respect my body.


----------



## Benja81 (May 18, 2019)

FAST6191 said:


> What would you propose to do then? Distribute it but forbid it from being smoked? Distribute it but advise against smoking it and instead instruct it is baked into things?


In FL when they legalized medical, they only authorized edibles and vapes. They had vapes as we think of them (with a pen-battery etc) but they also had literal vaporizers that came with pods. Inside the pods was actual marijuana lol. So they did try to legislate the not smoking it part, but ya some people just took it out of the pods and did what they wanted with it, as people do w/ most things.


----------



## GhostLatte (May 18, 2019)

Benja81 said:


> In FL when they legalized medical, they only authorized edibles and vapes. They had vapes as we think of them (with a pen-battery etc) but they also had literal vaporizers that came with pods. Inside the pods was actual marijuana lol. So they did try to legislate the not smoking it part, but ya some people just took it out of the pods and did what they wanted with it, as people do w/ most things.


Was it dry herb or oil?


----------



## Benja81 (May 18, 2019)

GhostLatte said:


> Was it dry herb or oil?


From what I read about it but not 1st hand, it was supposedly actual herb.


----------



## CosmoCortney (May 20, 2019)

I do! Absolutely...
The legalization on cannabis would make new medical research possible to help fight various types of cancer, help people with rheumatism, sleeping issues, anxiety and depressions. 
Here in Germany it is only legalized for medical use. But there's a huge bottleneck on availability and most psychotherapists don't dare to prescribe it or don't take you serious when suggestion using cannabis instead.
I myself am trying the 7th antidepressant now because the others stopped working for me even on the highest recommended dose. Others caused horrible side effects I couldn't stand any time longer.
But cannabis works differently since our body has its own cannabinoid system and knows quite well to deal with these substances. In contrary to these chemical bludgeons...

I think that determined selling can help fight illegal drug businesses and ensure a standard of quality. Additionally a huge variety of cannabis products can provide a new economical benefit.
Last but not least, life will be easier and more relaxing


----------



## Subtle Demise (May 20, 2019)

Snugglevixen said:


> Murder is worse than burglary, so should we legalize burglary?


Both of those have victims


----------



## Deleted User (May 20, 2019)

Subtle Demise said:


> Both of those have victims


So do drugs, alcohol and cigarettes.


----------



## Skelletonike (May 20, 2019)

Short answer: 

No.


----------



## Subtle Demise (May 20, 2019)

Snugglevixen said:


> So do drugs, alcohol and cigarettes.


How so? If your only victim is yourself, it's not a real crime. There are already laws against abuse and neglect, and they can happen while sober too, so you can't blame the drugs for those. As for the "broken family" argument, that situation is caused by legality and societal stigma and pressure.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Skelletonike said:


> Short answer:
> 
> No.


Long answer?


----------



## Skelletonike (May 20, 2019)

Subtle Demise said:


> Long answer?



I've lost friendships to weed. 
The case that upset me the most was my cousin, he was, without a doubt, my best friend at the time. We used to hang out all the time during our early to mid teen years, he was a skater and me, well, something along the lines of a punk obsessed with rpg games. We got along great, as time went by though, he started hanging with bad crowds, started smoking weed due to their influence. Well, as time went by our friendship became estranged. 

I have lost more than one friend due to them starting weed. Some of them only stick to that and I still get along just fine with them. Others however, moved on to harsher things and our friendship got lost in the way. If they hadn't been introduced to weed, their lives would have been better nowadays. Some of them do not lead decent lives atm.


----------



## BiggieCheese (May 20, 2019)

Yes.
Outside of the high risk ones, trying to ban drug use is a pointless measure, drugs - regardless of its shape or form - have been used by humanity for a very long time, you can’t stop people from taking them but what you can do is take things like statistics and reliably sourced health studies and ensure they’re easy to find and comprehend, allowing for people to make a well-informed decision on whether they should use a particular drug or not


----------



## Benja81 (May 20, 2019)

Skelletonike said:


> I've lost friendships to weed.
> The case that upset me the most was my cousin, he was, without a doubt, my best friend at the time. We used to hang out all the time during our early to mid teen years, he was a skater and me, well, something along the lines of a punk obsessed with rpg games. We got along great, as time went by though, he started hanging with bad crowds, started smoking weed due to their influence. Well, as time went by our friendship became estranged.
> 
> I have lost more than one friend due to them starting weed. Some of them only stick to that and I still get along just fine with them. Others however, moved on to harsher things and our friendship got lost in the way. If they hadn't been introduced to weed, their lives would have been better nowadays. Some of them do not lead decent lives atm.


1st off, people grow, change, move away, move on etc. You may be using marijuana as a scape goat for simply the way life unfolds at times, but I cant tell you how to feel about that.

I do feel however that the 'gateway' argument is fatally flawed. Actually I think if marijuana was legal, it would be LESS of a gateway drug. Think of it this way: why do people not blame alcohol as being a gateway to harsher drugs? Its because alcohol is legal. The person that chooses to drink knows that as long as they aren't drunk in public, driving drunk, etc. that they are in no danger of legal consequences. If you smoke marijuana in a state/country where its illegal, you have now crossed a line into doing something illegal. Its now much easier to move on to something harder, since you're already on that side of the fence. Whereas the person drinking alcohol has not crossed that line. While the "addictive/unwell" person may have tried those harder drugs regardless of whether marijuana even existed. When alcohol wasn't enough they would still have tried the harder things even if marijuana didn't exist, would have just been one less stepping stone. In a world where marijuana didn't exist, would they say alcohol was a gateway drug? Idk, but would bet that they would. To take it even one step further, if alcohol and marijuana both did not exist, those hard drugs still would and even more people would be using them.


----------



## Skelletonike (May 21, 2019)

Benja81 said:


> 1st off, people grow, change, move away, move on etc. You may be using marijuana as a scape goat for simply the way life unfolds at times, but I cant tell you how to feel about that.
> 
> I do feel however that the 'gateway' argument is fatally flawed. Actually I think if marijuana was legal, it would be LESS of a gateway drug. Think of it this way: why do people not blame alcohol as being a gateway to harsher drugs? Its because alcohol is legal. The person that chooses to drink knows that as long as they aren't drunk in public, driving drunk, etc. that they are in no danger of legal consequences. If you smoke marijuana in a state/country where its illegal, you have now crossed a line into doing something illegal. Its now much easier to move on to something harder, since you're already on that side of the fence. Whereas the person drinking alcohol has not crossed that line. While the "addictive/unwell" person may have tried those harder drugs regardless of whether marijuana even existed. When alcohol wasn't enough they would still have tried the harder things even if marijuana didn't exist, would have just been one less stepping stone. In a world where marijuana didn't exist, would they say alcohol was a gateway drug? Idk, but would bet that they would. To take it even one step further, if alcohol and marijuana both did not exist, those hard drugs still would and even more people would be using them.



In my country while it's a crime to sell drugs, it isn't a crime to consume some lighter drugs such as marijuana (unless you're carrying a lot of it). It's illegal, but it's not a crime.


----------



## Benja81 (May 22, 2019)

Skelletonike said:


> In my country while it's a crime to sell drugs, it isn't a crime to consume some lighter drugs such as marijuana (unless you're carrying a lot of it). It's illegal, but it's not a crime.


That is about the same as some US states, like mine. Its considered 'decriminalized' so you would get a ticket or misdemeanor, as long as it doesn't appear you are selling it or carrying too much, or growing a magic forest in your backyard lol.


----------



## gregory-samba (Oct 22, 2020)

I support the legalization for medical purposes. I don't support the legalization for recreational purposes. It always cracks me up to see people harp on others for smoking tobacco, but then go light up a joint. Marijuana is addictive and smoking it is just about as bad as smoking tobacco. I do however support it being consumed orally for people who are suffering from actual medical conditions. It's already legal where I live for medical purposes, but sadly we're already seeing doctors hand out prescriptions like Halloween candy. Marijuana is pretty much just like alcohol or tobacco when you look at how addictive it is and how it's bad for your body if smoked. Just like tobacco marijuana isn't a safe substance. It's a drug. With that said I also don't support putting people in jail for consuming it.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Oct 22, 2020)

Yes and no. I totally support this naturally plant for medicine reason but I do not support it to inhale smoke inside your body system. Surely, it will help ease your pain and disease to reduce but it is not good for your lungs because you still have to inhale smoke into your lung like smoking.

I support this to make into pills or grind it into powder to put in brownie or something like that. its totally healthy and very helpful. That's difference.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Oct 22, 2020)

Skelletonike said:


> I've lost friendships to weed.
> The case that upset me the most was my cousin, he was, without a doubt, my best friend at the time. We used to hang out all the time during our early to mid teen years, he was a skater and me, well, something along the lines of a punk obsessed with rpg games. We got along great, as time went by though, he started hanging with bad crowds, started smoking weed due to their influence. Well, as time went by our friendship became estranged.
> 
> I have lost more than one friend due to them starting weed. Some of them only stick to that and I still get along just fine with them. Others however, moved on to harsher things and our friendship got lost in the way. If they hadn't been introduced to weed, their lives would have been better nowadays. Some of them do not lead decent lives atm.



I am sorry to hear that but look above. Smoking weed is unacceptable but look at my message above again. 

Again, sorry about your experience.


----------



## Skelletonike (Oct 22, 2020)

azoreseuropa said:


> I am sorry to hear that but look above. Smoking weed is unacceptable but look at my message above again.
> 
> Again, sorry about your experience.



Damn, you quoted something I wrote over a year and ago.
Anyway, when the majority of people want marijuana legal, it's not for the medical aspect but rather to smoke it. 
It is already used in Portugal for medication and I have no issues when it's for that reason.


----------



## FAST6191 (Oct 22, 2020)

gregory-samba said:


> Marijuana is pretty much just like alcohol or tobacco when you look at how addictive it is and how it's bad for your body if smoked.



Addictive.
Is it?
You get an alcohol addict and getting them going cold turkey has serious (as in potentially lethal) physiological effects. Tobacco/nicotine similarly has proper big boy chemical withdrawal, though dying from it (compared to alcohol or opiates) is not really a primary effect.

Weed is addictive in the same sense that sending text messages, working out, having sex or playing world of warcraft is addictive. Which is to say there are people that have made their lives worse by pursuing it too much/to the detriment of other aspects. Making you potentially in a better head space by means of chemical action sees it more likely to become that than looking at drainpipes. Chemically though it has no great withdrawal effects.
Go another as well. What number of users go on to become habitual, never mind addicts with deleterious effects upon their lives in general, users as opposed to at a party once every so often?

As far as damage done that I will question too. Alcohol is way different (even if you inhale it) so I will skip that one for now. Comparing it to tobacco though gets tricky as a lot of people will mix it with such things so finding a control group. Inhaling things in general (up to and including oxygen if you go for higher concentrations than normal air) is tricky.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Oct 22, 2020)

Drinking an alcohol is more healthy than smoking the marijuana. I drink an alcohol responsibly like 1 or 2 a day. It is goos for you. That's not an addictive and I don't have a problem. Some people drink it and drink it some more and more and become an addictive. We are all different.


----------



## FAST6191 (Oct 22, 2020)

azoreseuropa said:


> Drinking an alcohol is more healthy than smoking the marijuana. I drink an alcohol responsibly like 1 or 2 a day. It is goos for you. That's not an addictive and I don't have a problem. Some people drink it and drink it some more and more and become an addictive. We are all different.



One or two a day.
https://www.nhs.uk/live-well/alcohol-support/calculating-alcohol-units/
That could well be above what the guidelines are around here.
As far as good for you. Better than not doing it (this could vary -- stress is something of a killer and if a beer at the weekend sees you relax more than not then net effects and all that)?
On addictive. If you have to have said beer or something to relax at the end of a day then that does not speak to a lack of addiction, to say nothing of you maybe craving it if you decided not to.

That said we do now get to discuss long term effects, dosages and methods of ingestion (high potency skunk in a (long) tobacco frame is a rather different affair to some low THC dried plant).


----------



## BlackZero500 (Oct 22, 2020)

yes i do because of two Main Reasons: First off its a great plant to use as medicine. I know many people who have chronic diseases that cripple them every day. They can live nearly normally with Marijuana. 

And second, how can one with an intact mind legalize the most harmful and addictive drug there is (alcohol) and forbid one that does not harm anything exept for making one a bit drowsy at max. Alcohol is the only drug where you can die from getting clean by the way (no i dont mean the secondary effects like suffocating on vomit or something, you can die just because you dont have alcohol if you are addicted) and the addiction never ends. even if you are dry, one drop is enough to get you back. It makes no sense.

But i would regulate it so this whole stoner community will slowly die out. they are obnoxious.


----------



## leon315 (Oct 22, 2020)

Many of Eu countries like Netherlands,Spain followed by Italy, have already legalized marijuana, which i found it's the best way to fight black market drug dealers.


----------



## fatherjack (Oct 22, 2020)

the misuse of it shouldn't be a primary focus - People 'misuse' many things (alcohol, vehicles, glue, kitchen knives) with disastrous results. 
I believe that it being termed a 'gateway' drug is correct, but only as a gateway to contact with a criminal fraternity with which some people would *never* have had any contact, so on this basis, and the funds it would take *out* of the black market, I think legalisation could be very positive.

incidentally, while we're on the subject of 'funds' working parties from UK visiting the fledgling medical cannabis businesses in USA  just after startup, were accompanied by representatives from the UK treasury. I feel sure that they must have been viewing this as the new tobacco boom, with the billions in tax revenues which they could extract, so yeah, its gonna be legalised in UK.


----------



## lokomelo (Oct 22, 2020)

It is wrong how accessible and widespread alcohol is where I live. I don't fell that is healthy to my society that to allow people to drink in public places, or in places like gas stations and bakeries. I also would hate to see other substances aside from alcohol get this unregulated treatment.

On other hand, tobacco law here is amazing. You can't smoke in almost nowhere except on private places like your own house, and the marketing is made in very specific spots, with strict regulation (even the sizes of publicity material is regulated to not be abusive).

Long story short, if you tell me that the marijuana will be legal here, I want to know in witch terms first. If they make it like alcohol, I am against, but if they do like tobacco, I am all for it. I think other drugs should be allowed too besides marijuana, but all on the restrict tobacco fashion.


----------



## zxr750j (Oct 22, 2020)

I really support legalization, misuse of any substance is always a problem but I think misuse of alcohol is far worse then misuse of weed for example. The person with too much alcohol becomes aggressive and pukes all over me the second one with a joint most likely will bore me to death if he smokes to much. To be fair: Although I have a coffeeshop around the corner, I only use the occasional alcoholic beverage as my mind altering substances.


----------



## DarkFlare69 (Oct 22, 2020)

If alcohol is legal in a certain country, then marijuana should be legal for the same consumer base. Weed is less impairing, much less likely to cause harm or injury to oneself or another, not possible to overdose on, safer for the body, has many medical benefits that treat a wide variety of physical and mental health issues, non-addictive, and overall the legalization would help the government and it would be much safer for consumers. Black market THC cartridges can cause serious lung injuries, and people buy those because they can't buy legal ones (in most cases; sometimes people will buy them just because they're cheaper and they don't know any better). Honestly it's unbelievable to me that weed is not federally legal in the United States, but alcohol is, considering all of these facts and much more that I didn't even mention.


----------



## FAST6191 (Oct 22, 2020)

BlackZero500 said:


> Alcohol is the only drug where you can die from getting clean by the way (no i dont mean the secondary effects like suffocating on vomit or something, you can die just because you dont have alcohol if you are addicted) and the addiction never ends. even if you are dry, one drop is enough to get you back. It makes no sense.



You can do that with opiates as well.

As far as addiction never ends. I have never been fond of that approach to management/treatment. There are plenty of things you can learn to have a healthy relationship with rather than cutting them out entirely, alcohol being among those. Teach people better stress management, maybe get them to avoid things that cause it*, treat underlying conditions that led to it.

*if you are an office drone without friends that only goes between house in suburbs where you don't even know the names of your neighbours and work then maybe rather than getting them to not drink themselves into oblivion only to go back to the same routine (maybe to have to scarf do head meds by the handful each morning while chain smoking) you stop that, find some friends, move somewhere where you have to know people and get a job where you have to do something physical instead.


----------



## DuoForce (Oct 22, 2020)

No one deserves to be locked up for smoking weed, that is just inhumane.  Obviously you shouldn't be able to whip out a blunt in public and smoke it in front of children and other people who don't want to be around it, but smoking on your own property should be 100% legal.  I can't see why people want marijuana to be illegal.


----------



## SonowRaevius (Oct 22, 2020)

gregory-samba said:


> Marijuana is pretty much just like tobacco when you look at how addictive it is



https://www.drugabuse.gov/publications/research-reports/marijuana/marijuana-addictive

9% of people that use marijuana become addicted to compared to

https://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2018/01/180109214939.htm

61% for Cigarettes. 

Also the number of health issues marijuana causes vs cigarettes is much, much lower and even then, it can also be consumed without smoking so there really isn't a reason for it to not be completely legal.


----------



## Goku1992A (Oct 22, 2020)

I'm not a health expert but I rarely see anyone having health complications from smoking marijuana versus people smoking cigarettes. I think they won't legalize it because they cant control the market.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 22, 2020)

it can generate more or less the same levels of adiction as tobacco and alcohol, so i dont see why not, though i dont think it should be legal to smoke in the street, tobacco or weed, the one thing i was surprised to learn is that public drinking is illegal in some countries though, just why?


----------



## PiracyForTheMasses (Oct 22, 2020)

Azerus_Kun said:


> it can generate more or less the same levels of adiction as tobacco and alcohol, so i dont see why not, though i dont think it should be legal to smoke in the street, tobacco or weed, the one thing i was surprised to learn is that public drinking is illegal in some countries though, just why?


Fake news. Cannabis is NOT addictive and anyone that says it is, is a brainless sheep that has absolutely no knowledge on the subject.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 22, 2020)

PiracyForTheMasses said:


> Fake news. Cannabis is NOT addictive and anyone that says it is, is a brainless sheep that has absolutely no knowledge on the subject.


then more of a reason for it being legal


----------



## PiracyForTheMasses (Oct 22, 2020)

fatherjack said:


> the misuse of it shouldn't be a primary focus - People 'misuse' many things (alcohol, vehicles, glue, kitchen knives) with disastrous results.
> I believe that it being termed a 'gateway' drug is correct, but only as a gateway to contact with a criminal fraternity with which some people would *never* have had any contact, so on this basis, and the funds it would take *out* of the black market, I think legalisation could be very positive.
> 
> incidentally, while we're on the subject of 'funds' working parties from UK visiting the fledgling medical cannabis businesses in USA  just after startup, were accompanied by representatives from the UK treasury. I feel sure that they must have been viewing this as the new tobacco boom, with the billions in tax revenues which they could extract, so yeah, its gonna be legalised in UK.


It is not a gateway drug, that is misinformation from governments, specifically USA government. USA government launched a misinformation campaign against cannabis. They made up the word marijuana to make cannabis sound like it was a Mexican drug. They said cannabis caused white women to have sex with black men, cannabis caused people to listen to jazz etc.


----------



## nine0nine (Oct 22, 2020)

the fact that alcohol and tobacco are legal bears no relevance to the legalization of cannabis. I agree that none are worse than the other, but we (in most of the the western world at least) have an already established culture and economy which includes them. If any of them were to be introduced in 2020, they all would face similar issues to become legal.

However, for strict medicinal use, cannabis should be legalized. Tobacco should be banned, it's just irrelevant in 2020.


----------



## kineticUk (Oct 22, 2020)

Definitely. I don’t believe in the prohibition of drugs full stop tbh.


----------



## Sicklyboy (Oct 22, 2020)

It's stupid that it's not. Should be legal everywhere.


----------



## FAST6191 (Oct 22, 2020)

nine0nine said:


> the fact that alcohol and tobacco are legal bears no relevance to the legalization of cannabis. I agree that none are worse than the other, but we (in most of the the western world at least) have an already established culture and economy which includes them. If any of them were to be introduced in 2020, they all would face similar issues to become legal.
> 
> However, for strict medicinal use, cannabis should be legalized. Tobacco should be banned, it's just irrelevant in 2020.




Generally we want laws to have a factual basis and be consistent in their reasoning. If the reasons given for maintaining such laws are harms caused then a relative comparison is a possible path. Now it invites the chance to ask if we are disallowing what people can put into their bodies (itself not a position without controversy) then does weed being illegal not invite us to in turn ban alcohol and tobacco for their harms are greater still, but that is a slightly different matter.

Equally on economy and culture and underground culture and economy still counts as a culture and economy. You can measure them, study them, understand them, chart them. Equally depending upon where you are in the world the prohibition on such things might actually be a far smaller portion of history than their allowance ( https://libguides.law.uga.edu/c.php?g=522835&p=3575350 says the 20s and 30s for the US, the usage in the 40s and 50s I am less certain but if the 60s were anything to go by...). This also says nothing of there being rather large case studies for most places in the world vis as vis legalisation (how many US states, European countries have or de facto* have at this point and for how many years now?).

*the law might be on the books but if the police don't care saving it being just something to slap someone with if they pissed them off then is it really a law?


----------



## rsx (Oct 22, 2020)

I don't care what people do and if it helps with their medical issues then great. Or if you just want to relax after having a shitty week, more power to you. It's legal here anyway, there's stores everywhere with all kinds of varieties. The tobacco and pharmaceutical industries are another story, they're way worse than marijuana will ever be.


----------



## DarkFlare69 (Oct 22, 2020)

Marijuana has no addictive chemicals, unlike cigarettes, alcohol, and caffeine. It is still possible to become psychologically addicted though, just as it for literally anything else. You can become psychologically addicted to videogames, drinking soda, eating junk food, sex, or pretty much anything else. When people use the argument that some marijuana users become addicted, I think that's misleading since it's suggesting that the phenomenon is abnormal or shouldn't be happening. Of course people will get addicted to it just like anything else.


----------



## gregory-samba (Oct 22, 2020)

SonowRaevius said:


> https://www.drugabuse.gov/publications/research-reports/marijuana/marijuana-addictive
> 
> 9% of people that use marijuana become addicted to compared to
> 
> ...



Your link states that 30% of the people get addicted while 9% are dependent. I also doubt those numbers. I was for some time involved in the marijuana business and the goal just like alcohol or tobacco is to get your customers hooked for repeat business. The majority of my customers did go on to become addicted and many went on to more dangerous drugs when they could no longer afford their addiction to pot (as the addiction is expensive). The tar content in marijuana is worse than tobacco and there's also numerous chemicals in it that haven't been studied so scientists can't say one way or another if they are bad for you, but everyone agrees that smoking anything is simply not a good idea. Due to regulations limiting the research into marijuana there's not much in the way of studies that can back up my claims, but I've been around the block enough to know exactly what happens to the majority of its users.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



PiracyForTheMasses said:


> It is not a gateway drug, that is misinformation from governments, specifically USA government. USA government launched a misinformation campaign against cannabis. They made up the word marijuana to make cannabis sound like it was a Mexican drug. They said cannabis caused white women to have sex with black men, cannabis caused people to listen to jazz etc.



I'm well aware of the misinformation and incorrect facts the Government spread about marijuana, but as a previous marijuana dispensary employee I beg to differ on how addictive the drug is. Not only is it addicting, but it harms to minds of developing babies, children and teenagers and is bad for you if you smoke it. Just like tobacco and nicotine it does come with risks and rewards though it would be dishonest for me to state that most people who consume it can't stop doing so once they form a habit and all it takes is a few times of being high and enjoying the feeling to form a habit.

I implore both of you to please education yourself before making outlandish claims.

https://www.canada.ca/en/health-can...dication/cannabis/health-effects/effects.html

https://www.cdc.gov/marijuana/health-effects.html


----------



## SonowRaevius (Oct 22, 2020)

gregory-samba said:


> Your link states that 30% of the people get addicted while 9% are dependent.


https://luxury.rehabs.com/marijuana-rehab/addiction-statistics/
https://www.pewtrusts.org/en/resear...icted-to-marijuana-and-the-problem-is-growing
https://www.cdc.gov/marijuana/faqs/marijuana-addiction.html

3 more links that all say pretty much the same thing. about 9% become addicted. 

Even that 30% you brought up even says that those are people that show signs, not that they are actually addicted to it, but could lead into it with more severe cases (Again just the 9%).  



gregory-samba said:


> . The tar content in marijuana is worse than tobacco



It is 4 times greater, but there have been numerous studies that have have shown it to not be a greater risk at lung cancer or other diseases that cigarettes cause to the lungs. 

https://www.ucsf.edu/news/2012/01/98519/marijuana-shown-be-less-damaging-lungs-tobacco
https://www.snopes.com/fact-check/cigarettes-marijuana-tar/
https://www.chicagotribune.com/lifestyles/health/ct-cb-smoking-pot-vs-tobacco-20190408-story.html

That still being said, I would rather edibles still be sold than people smoking and still think that it should be legal regardless because the good outweighs the harm in this instance. I won't pull up my own personal anecdotes of how I have seen it do positively in my group of friends and acquaintances because that is not hard science or facts. 

You're free to disagree however, and I hope you have a pleasant day.


----------



## gregory-samba (Oct 22, 2020)

SonowRaevius said:


> https://luxury.rehabs.com/marijuana-rehab/addiction-statistics/
> https://www.pewtrusts.org/en/resear...icted-to-marijuana-and-the-problem-is-growing
> https://www.cdc.gov/marijuana/faqs/marijuana-addiction.html
> 
> ...



My sources, which I'll list again (see below) have an overview from two different countries top authorities on health matters. They beg to differ with the assumptions from your sources. It's too bad you don't have any real experience with it to put forth your personal knowledge, but I'm not wrong as I'm just trying to educate others. I was involved in the marijuana industry for a very long time and have seen first hand the effects it has on people.

You can be addicted to a substance, but not to the point where you're completely dependent on it. Your link showed that 30% of people get addicted with 9% completely dependent on the drug. I'm not going to debate you about this because your own original link clearly outlines this, but it's also wrong as the percentage of people in the real world who smoke marijuana and become addicted to it is much greater than 30%.

From your link  ...

"Recent data suggest that 30% of those who use marijuana may *have some degree of marijuana use disorder*"

So what's "*marijuana use disorder*"? (Remember, marijuana is synonyms with cannabis.

"*Cannabis use disorder*, also known as *cannabis addiction* or *marijuana addiction*, is defined in the fifth revision of the Diagnostic and Statistical Manual of Mental Disorders and ICD-10 as the continued use of cannabis despite clinically significant impairment.

Cannabis use disorder is recognized in the fifth version of the Diagnostic and Statistical Manual of Mental Disorders (DSM-5), which also added cannabis withdrawal as a new condition.

In the 2013 revision for the DSM-5, DSM-IV abuse and dependence were combined into cannabis use disorder. The legal problems criterion (from cannabis abuse) has been removed, and the craving criterion was newly added, resulting in a total of 11 criteria. These are: hazardous use, social/interpersonal problems, neglected major roles, withdrawal, tolerance, used larger amounts/longer, repeated attempts to quit/control use, much time spent using, physical/psychological problems related to use, activities given up and craving. For a diagnosis of DSM-5 cannabis use disorder, at least 2 of these criteria need to be present in the last 12-month period. Additionally, three severity levels have been defined: mild (2-3 criteria), moderate (4-5 criteria) and severe (six or more criteria) cannabis use disorder."

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cannabis_use_disorder

It then goes on to describe the addictions and effects, including withdrawal. I also beg to differ on the addiction part, because I saw first hand how * most people who smoke it on a regular basis become psychologically addicted*. Luckily, unlike alcohol addiction it won't kill you if you quit or it's not physically addicting like nicotine is either.

Though, you do realize that most people who drink alcohol don't get addicted to it either, right? If your numbers were correct and only 9% get addicted that's still 9% of people whose lives are most likely going to get ruined as that's what addiction does it destroys lives.



> not be a greater risk at lung cancer or other diseases that cigarettes cause to the lungs



Well that's nice, so it's probably just as bad as tobacco. Wait .... isn't there some big thing about tobacco .... So it's just about as dangerous, that's a good thing?

I gain nothing for sharing my experiences and advice as I'm not part of any groups that are distributing the drug or any groups trying to stop it from being distributed. I've just been around the block too many times to know your studies you listed are way off. I don't think it should be legalized for recreational purposes or should be smoked, but only legal for people suffering from illness who have a prescription. I think it should be treated just like any other prescription drug.

https://www.canada.ca/en/health-can...dication/cannabis/health-effects/effects.html

https://www.cdc.gov/marijuana/health-effects.html

You'll notice their studies have produced much more information related to the harm it does to the brain and lungs and how it effects children and teenagers. It'll take about 45 minutes to read the main articles and the links contained in them. This information is up to date and not the fear mongering crap from the 1960's. This information comes from recent studies from two countries. It would point out that it's legal in Canada to smoke marijuana and legal in many states so that's given scientists the ability to legally study the drug and its effects on the human body. So I'd implore you to spend about an hour to get educated on recent information from these two de-facto health sources.


----------



## SonowRaevius (Oct 23, 2020)

gregory-samba said:


> Snip



First off, from your very own source from CDC  "About 1 in 10 marijuana users will become addicted. For people who begin using before the age of 18, that number rises to 1 in 6."

That is just users actually not the entirety of  people in the population which I falsely believed and more with younger people. I will admit I was mistaken and reading the info wrong, so it is possible that 30% of users could show symptoms of the addictions. I will at least thank you for making me see that mistake for myself. 

The most I can say here, without sounding cold and heartless because I know it will sound like I don't care when I actually do, is I hope that no one ever actually gets this bad off. I have seen what addictions can do to people and it is fortunate that this is just a fraction of a fraction of the people at whole and there do seem to be good programs world-wide that are built with helping people recover from issues that marijuana/cannabis creates and even advisories that if people experience any of the negative symptoms that they quit immediately and agree that it is a good thing that people can quit cold turkey on it without any of the side-effects that you would see in any other drug/substance. 

As for "life experience" I have seen plenty of people that use it just fine with no impairments to their health or cognitive abilities, I know people that run their own dispensary right here in my state as well.  While I have seen some people who the effects have effected negatively, I have seen much more positive than negative unlike alcohol and cigarettes where I have seen 0 positive used recreationally.

Also, noted that I know what the negative effects can be for marijuana/cannabis myself as I have an intolerance to it and it affects me personally in a bad way (with some of the symptoms listed in fact, I still think that it should be fully legalized, because not everything is about me or the few that may have issues with it. This isn't saying that I think harder drugs/substances should be legalized however as they have no health benefits whatsoever. 

What I meant to say is that the studies I posted found that, yes, while cannabis/marijuana does have more tar in it than cigarettes, those studies show that people have less health issues (not saying none at all just to clarify) in their lungs than with smoking cigarettes and less of a chance to develop cancer, however there is still that risk and I would much rather people didn't smoke it at all just to prevent any possible further health risk.

Finally, I just want to say I am sorry that you took it as me wishing that people's lives would be ruined or have some negative/adverse effects happen to them or that I think it is 100% ok because I am not, but I also believe that sometimes the good does outweigh the bad in this situation and that I have made that clear in my post. 

I thank you further for the information that you did provide however as it did give some clarity to things.


----------



## Legendaykai (Oct 23, 2020)

No way, keepit illegal we dont need stoners in my state than you very much i already deal with potheads when i go get my lunch from subway on my break


----------



## Viri (Oct 23, 2020)

Sure, why not? As long as you smoke that shit at home, and don't drive while high.


----------



## Subtle Demise (Oct 26, 2020)

Legendaykai said:


> No way, keepit illegal we dont need stoners in my state than you very much i already deal with potheads when i go get my lunch from subway on my break


In what way are you a victim from them existing in your vicinity?

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



nine0nine said:


> the fact that alcohol and tobacco are legal bears no relevance to the legalization of cannabis. I agree that none are worse than the other, but we (in most of the the western world at least) have an already established culture and economy which includes them. If any of them were to be introduced in 2020, they all would face similar issues to become legal.
> 
> However, for strict medicinal use, cannabis should be legalized. Tobacco should be banned, it's just irrelevant in 2020.


That's false. Cannabis indica and sativa can both be found as active ingredients on many old medicine bottles. It is by no means a new thing, and was legal all the way up until 50 years ago.


----------



## r0achtheunsavory (Oct 26, 2020)

The biggest problem with weed is people that pretend it's 100% harmless.  Everything has side effects, even table salt.  Marijuana's negative effects on the brain are far more subtle than people doing things like smoking crack, but there's still lots of negatives.  

Alcohol makes your brain more dysfunctional and your decision making process concerning things like morality and whatever else will be impaired while on it, but the alcohol quickly leaves the body, so it's not a huge issue for people functioning in society and going to work.

The problem with weed is that it stays in your system practically forever.  Even if it only degrades your decision making process and affects things like morality issues 1/8th as much, you're dealing with people who are permanently impaired just by using it once or twice a month (although most people who use it use it practically every day).

There's a difference between de-criminalizing weed and legalizing it.  If something keeps people virtually permanently impaired, it's probably not a good idea to stock it on shelves at Wal Mart.  Weed would be a good candidate for genetic engineering to remove it's long lasting effect and make it leave the body faster.  Staying in your body (it's definitely noticeable) for days or even weeks is absurd.


----------



## Legendaykai (Oct 26, 2020)

Stoners are nothing but trouble! So keeping it illegal and having it for cancer paitents i support it, but not for annoying little upstarts that think they are black because they listen to rap music and think if they smoke cannabis,weed (etc) they will be black but in reality they make complete idiots of themselves.


----------



## Mythical (Nov 29, 2020)

Marijuana is great, but you have to separate the recreational use from the medicinal use. Smoking is bad yes, but there are healthy alternatives that can help a lot of people as a valid medicine. Recreation ally, it's just another thing like alcohol, just do it in moderation and preferably healthier ways like eating


----------



## FAST6191 (Nov 29, 2020)

yourfriend1995 said:


> I do not support the legalization of marijuana, as it represents a hidden potential danger for those citizens who live a healthy lifestyle. I equate myself with such people.  In any case, marijuana can't be safe. So I would like a lot of people to think about this and speak out against marijuana



Fortunately there was this great experiment called the same period in history that corresponds to modern medicine wherein millions of people, both sexes and of all ethnicities, variously engaged in its use, did not engage in its use, did not use but were around those that did, and those that did also used in various amounts and timeframes, all of which have had some considerable study.
It has also been about 8 years since the first US state legalised things, far longer since many were all "don't blow it in a policeman's face and we don't care", and the 1970s since the Netherlands went in for it, to say nothing of it only becoming illegal not so many decades before.

If negative effects were going to show they surely would have by now, or are so mild or so rare as to be lost in the noise and at that point does it really matter?


----------



## jimbo13 (Dec 4, 2020)

I enjoy marijuana frequently and encourage it's use, however I voted to keep it illegal where I lived this passed election cause it makes Californians feel welcome.  Legalization ruined Colorado to the point my grandparents moved out of a house they lived in since the 60s and I don't need that drama here.

I'd be fine being any of the last 3-5 states to legalize, but I don't want to be in the top 20.


----------



## FAST6191 (Dec 4, 2020)

jimbo13 said:


> Legalization ruined Colorado to the point my grandparents moved out of a house they lived in since the 60s and I don't need that drama here.



Care to give any more details there?

Most things I hear are positives, indifference or "minor negatives but look at all this extra tax revenue".


----------



## Searinox (Dec 4, 2020)

Where's the vote button? I do, even though I don't smoke at all in any way.

I very much hate smoking and the smell of smoke, it makes me cough, but funny enough the only 2 times I ever tried to smoke, it was weed. I didn't do it cause I wanted to pick up the habit, I did it because I figured, if I'm ever gonna voluntarily get this shit in my lungs, it may as well be for something touted as more fun than just plain cigarettes. The most I ever got was a mild frontal headache but everybody around me became insanely easily amused so I guess they were enjoying it. XD I'm also open to trying it out again some other time in an edible form, but I won't be trying to smoke it - or anything else - again.


----------



## JaapDaniels (Dec 4, 2020)

sorry should be illigal, i don't see any improvement here in the netherlands since the point they legalized it.
it didn't really worked the way they say.
here i've got far more problems with the stagaires on work ever since. they're not showing at work, calling in sick afterwards, maybe it stopped a little part of real crime, but it also takes away real future.
It's allright for medical conditions, and it's not the worst thing around, but it's causing more trouble then it stops.
my brother was a user, and never really seen the effect from the sideline untill he stopped and started to listen to how those around him experienced the time he used it.
it doesn't make you creative, it doesn't make you a nicer person to be around, it stinks like hell, andalcoho over time it makes you agressive and easy irritated.
alcohol is only there directly from the moment you use it till a few hours afterwards (some extreme cases a day or so), but whet that great feeling ofmellow leaves when you smoke marijuana it doesn't mean that you lost all symptoms.
thats when it starts to get negative to those around you.
mellow nice state about an hour long maybe, irritation and agression 3 hours minimum.
all friends of my brother had the same responce to the drug, so i'm most certain it's a side effect.
really thay should rebann the drug, for there's nothing good i see around me.


----------



## Benja81 (Dec 4, 2020)

https://finance.yahoo.com/news/hous...-federal-marijuana-prohibition-181704790.html


----------



## jimbo13 (Dec 4, 2020)

FAST6191 said:


> Care to give any more details there?
> 
> Most things I hear are positives, indifference or "minor negatives but look at all this extra tax revenue".



Colorado being first they endured the substantial population boom, there sleepy senior area turned in to a college town over night. There is millions of new people attached to that tax revenue, strains on infrastructure, cost of living etc.  It's less about opposing legalization and more about not wanting to be a destination for the millions of people looking for a safe haven.  Doing it now still makes you a early adopter and your going to get transplants.

I live in a quiet, low population rural area by design and I tend to do everything to keep it that way.  Opening a dispensary is not conducive to that goal.


----------



## Benja81 (Dec 5, 2020)

JaapDaniels said:


> it doesn't make you creative, it doesn't make you a nicer person to be around, it stinks like hell, andalcoho over time it makes you agressive and easy irritated.


From a smoker's PoV:
1)It definitely DOES make you more creative, just this is still relative to the source.
2)I noticed the aggressive/irrative behavior, but this is after the "high" when you are coming down if you are not smoking anymore. In my logical opinion its a natural effect (every action has equal/opposite reaction) of pushing those cells (whichever ones) into overdrive for a bit. The irritation, just like the high, also passes in its due course.


----------



## JaapDaniels (Dec 5, 2020)

Benja81 said:


> From a smoker's PoV:
> 1)It definitely DOES make you more creative, just this is still relative to the source.
> 2)I noticed the aggressive/irrative behavior, but this is after the "high" when you are coming down if you are not smoking anymore. In my logical opinion its a natural effect (every action has equal/opposite reaction) of pushing those cells (whichever ones) into overdrive for a bit. The irritation, just like the high, also passes in its due course.


I do get you're a user, you didn't have to say:

1. Proof me those creative aspects you wouldn't have when not smoking? never seen one of those except the lying down and dreaming, never seen any proof of being more able to put it to real work.
2. No, that ease of irritation is one that comes back over time, not really surpricing though knowing what it really does in your body.

O, and i forgot to mention earlier, one component of this drug can trigger depression.


----------



## Benja81 (Dec 5, 2020)

JaapDaniels said:


> I do get you're a user, you didn't have to say:
> 
> 1. Proof me those creative aspects you wouldn't have when not smoking? never seen one of those except the lying down and dreaming, never seen any proof of being more able to put it to real work.
> 2. No, that ease of irritation is one that comes back over time, not really surpricing though knowing what it really does in your body.
> ...


Wow, nice! How did you know I'm a 'user'?
1)No 'proof' just sharing my real-life experience.
2)Okay.

Aye, but what if ur already depressed to begin with?


----------



## JaapDaniels (Dec 6, 2020)

Benja81 said:


> Wow, nice! How did you know I'm a 'user'?
> 1)No 'proof' just sharing my real-life experience.
> 2)Okay.
> 
> Aye, but what if ur already depressed to begin with?


1) my point, is not that you might not feel it. it's more like what comes out is bullcrap at best.
2) fine
If you're already depressed, don't think it helps as anti depression, but i'm not a doctor.. might be wrong, most anti depression meds i know also can cause depression.


----------



## DinohScene (Dec 6, 2020)

JaapDaniels said:


> 1) my point, is not that you might not feel it. it's more like what comes out is bullcrap at best.
> 2) fine
> If you're already depressed, don't think it helps as anti depression, but i'm not a doctor.. might be wrong, most anti depression meds i know also can cause depression.



I pick mary-jane over prozac any day.


----------



## Benja81 (Dec 6, 2020)

JaapDaniels said:


> 1) my point, is not that you might not feel it. it's more like what comes out is bullcrap at best.
> 2) fine
> If you're already depressed, don't think it helps as anti depression, but i'm not a doctor.. might be wrong, most anti depression meds i know also can cause depression.


I don't know if its prescribed for depression, but it is prescribed for anxiety and PTSD, which are both very related/can cause depression as well.
I'm not saying it lowers my depression in the long run, but I sure as hell aint depressed when toking up and I sleep much better too.


----------



## FAST6191 (Dec 6, 2020)

JaapDaniels said:


> 1. Proof me those creative aspects you wouldn't have when not smoking? never seen one of those except the lying down and dreaming, never seen any proof of being more able to put it to real work.



Formal things here are hard to study, however I don't think it is too radical a statement to note a lot of people do a bit better at things (be it creative or performance) if they can get outside their head as it were*, alcohol, various pills and potions, sleep deprivation, exercise... all being fairly well documented in the pursuit of such things over if not decades then centuries. If you can then induce such a thing chemically then yeah.

*learn the formal rules of a field and then learn when to break them, as well as all those times a field gets a radical new tweak because some outside had a go where those in it were railroaded.

At the same time have I been annoyed by baked people somehow actually managing to fail at strumming a guitar (even my usually less than musically adept self can manage that one) whilst thinking they were almost channelling the universe? Oh yeah.


----------



## Benja81 (Dec 6, 2020)

FAST6191 said:


> At the same time have I been annoyed by baked people somehow actually managing to fail at strumming a guitar (even my usually less than musically adept self can manage that one) whilst thinking they were almost channelling the universe? Oh yeah.


LOL 
Certainly is a fine line to walk. Been there and maybe looked at something I did the next day and it was complete shit.
The good news is that I still released those creative or whatever  urges from my system, even if the end result is in the trash.
The other good news is, that next day surprise can _sometimes _turn out extremely well.


----------



## FAST6191 (Dec 6, 2020)

Benja81 said:


> LOL
> Certainly is a fine line to walk. Been there and maybe looked at something I did the next day and it was complete shit.
> The good news is that I still released those creative or whatever  urges from my system, even if the end result is in the trash.
> The other good news is, that next day surprise can _sometimes _turn out extremely well.



I actually have something of a rule to not do anything creative past midnight (assuming I am doing something like normal sleep pattern, right now... not so much).
If doing graphical stuff I make simple mistakes, even if almost nodding off in the chair allows me to go around the edge of something painting out a halo quite happily without doing the "bored now" thing.
When writing text... so many typos and odd phrasing of sentences. Sometimes it only serves as an outline. Though in any case fixing something up is often preferable to starting it in the first place.
When playing games. If doing some kind of complicated strategy then I start getting lazy and making mistakes, worse is that is usually when a game is getting good and there are lots of things to take care of in my (not so) little empire/army.


----------



## Roamin64 (Dec 6, 2020)

FAST6191 said:


> I actually have something of a rule to not do anything creative past midnight (assuming I am doing something like normal sleep pattern, right now... not so much).
> If doing graphical stuff I make simple mistakes, even if almost nodding off in the chair allows me to go around the edge of something painting out a halo quite happily without doing the "bored now" thing.
> When writing text... so many typos and odd phrasing of sentences. Sometimes it only serves as an outline. Though in any case fixing something up is often preferable to starting it in the first place.
> When playing games. If doing some kind of complicated strategy then I start getting lazy and making mistakes, worse is that is usually when a game is getting good and there are lots of things to take care of in my (not so) little empire/army.



I have the same rule when it comes to repairing / modding stuff.. Working on things late night for me is bound to cause more issues and damage.

I'm totally for legalization, but here in Canada it's been legal everywhere for past 2 years.  I've been smoking everyday for the past 25 years..


----------



## Benja81 (Dec 6, 2020)

FAST6191 said:


> I actually have something of a rule to not do anything creative past midnight (assuming I am doing something like normal sleep pattern, right now... not so much).
> If doing graphical stuff I make simple mistakes, even if almost nodding off in the chair allows me to go around the edge of something painting out a halo quite happily without doing the "bored now" thing.
> When writing text... so many typos and odd phrasing of sentences. Sometimes it only serves as an outline. Though in any case fixing something up is often preferable to starting it in the first place.
> When playing games. If doing some kind of complicated strategy then I start getting lazy and making mistakes, worse is that is usually when a game is getting good and there are lots of things to take care of in my (not so) little empire/army.


Hehe, I know EXACTLY what you mean. For me its Ark (right now), its a survival game so when I start dying every few minutes instead of hrs, I know its time for beddy-bye.


----------



## FAST6191 (Dec 6, 2020)

Benja81 said:


> Hehe, I know EXACTLY what you mean. For me its Ark (right now), its a survival game so when I start dying every few minutes instead of hrs, I know its time for beddy-bye.


But but but the unnecessary risk you took that time (despite having to load the save 10 times to do it) meant that in game terms you really gained for comparatively little work.


----------



## Benja81 (Dec 6, 2020)

FAST6191 said:


> But but but the unnecessary risk you took that time (despite having to load the save 10 times to do it) meant that in game terms you really gained for comparatively little work.


True! Well in most games, yes. In Ark though, there is no 'restart from last save' (without manually restoring the save files aka cheating), so you have to go back to whatever killed you and/or last place you died, to get your stuff back. That's when intended dreams become nightmares if u run into an alpha creature.


----------



## Magnus87 (Dec 6, 2020)

Let's legalize everything, people know how to handle themselves in life and in society (?)


----------



## Benja81 (Dec 6, 2020)

Magnus87 said:


> Let's legalize everything, people know how to handle themselves in life and in society (?)


Not _everything_. Most people see something that was illegal and became legal as an endorsement of sorts.
BUT, lets make everything that _should _be legal, done so in due course by the democratic system, just like marijuana is doing now/has done.


----------



## JaapDaniels (Dec 8, 2020)

Magnus87 said:


> Let's legalize everything, people know how to handle themselves in life and in society (?)


yeah! great idea, knowing there's a mental institute around the corner of my house.
i mean who cares about rapists, pedophiles and (mass) murderes.
i'm sure it'll work itself out just fine.


----------



## Xzi (Dec 8, 2020)

JaapDaniels said:


> yeah! great idea, knowing there's a mental institute around the corner of my house.
> i mean who cares about rapists, pedophiles and (mass) murderes.
> i'm sure it'll work itself out just fine.


I think he meant legalize all drugs and not necessarily all crime in general.  I could be wrong though.


----------



## JaapDaniels (Dec 9, 2020)

Xzi said:


> I think he meant legalize all drugs and not necessarily all crime in general.  I could be wrong though.


Still not a fan, i mean i've seen more then enough heroïn and ethanol addics.
It's not a pretty sight.
sure if it's temporary and it helps you with a mental condition...
not a fan of too much freedom


----------



## Deleted member 397813 (Dec 9, 2020)

yes, no clue why it's listed as tier one on the cda drug thing


----------



## Soulsilve2010 (Jan 6, 2021)

It really should be legal, alcohol and cigarettes which have been fully proven to increase cancer risk are legal and yet a plant that just makes you relaxed and hungry is treated like it's the same as Heron or Cocaine.


----------



## Ricken (Jan 6, 2021)

I like how Bill Hicks puts it

But uh I 100% support legalization, of pot and many others.  There's not enough research on everything to just deem it dangerous, yet schools are told to teach students "all drug bad don't do or get 20 cancer".  It's sad to see


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 7, 2021)

Just legalize all that junk to end the drug wars, but will it actually happen? No.

People are responsible so if they decide to take drugs, that's their decision.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 1, 2021)

> *Do you support marijuana legalization?*





alexander1970 said:


> NO.People are to dumb to use it reasonable and moderately.
> Best example: More and more people get caught in vehicle controls they are stoned.
> On highways there are more and more note signs not of "Don´t drink and drive" rather than "No drugs on  driving".




Near 2 Years after the Thread was started,I will say YES.

It can't get any worse....


----------



## Seliph (Feb 2, 2021)

It should absolutely be legal, I've been arrested 12 times at this point for offering joints to cops and it's quite disheartening


----------



## Soraiko (Feb 2, 2021)

Seliph said:


> It should absolutely be legal, I've been arrested 12 times at this point for offering joints to cops and it's quite disheartening



why offer Joints to Cops?


----------



## Seliph (Feb 2, 2021)

Sora Takihawa said:


> why offer Joints to Cops?


For the pure thrill of it of course


----------



## slaphappygamer (Aug 24, 2021)

llleeeeegull


----------



## BlazeMasterBM (Aug 24, 2021)

I don't think weed is that much of a good thing, but I don't really care when people smoke it. I don't really care if it's legal or not.


----------



## rusty shackleford (Aug 24, 2021)

I have my medical card and it's great! Marijuana has some therapeutic benefits and doesn't destroy your body like alcohol or tobacco. It definitely needs to be regulated and taxed like alcohol and tobacco. I live in a super red state and there is a dispensary every 0.25-.5miles. It's just medical that's legal where i am but total sales is over 1billion a year. It'll definitely get people off painkiller and alcohol. And how many stories have you heard where someone got stoned and beat their kids or family like an alcoholic? It's just better for society IMO.


----------



## AncientBoi (Aug 24, 2021)

I'm neither here nor there on this. I've tried it [more than once, er hundreds of times] way back when. And Yes I've Inhaled [the old bill clinton joke]. LoL. At best nowadays, I do a  or a glass of wine once in a long while

true statement as I'm too busy trying to enjoy other things, including playing my  video games n onaism.


----------



## duwen (Aug 24, 2021)

Legalized? Maybe.
Decriminalized? Definitely.


----------



## AlexMCS (Aug 24, 2021)

> For one to be consistent, there are only two possible positions:
> 
> Marijuana should be legal, and alcohol should be legal.
> Marijuana should be illegal, and alcohol should be illegal.
> The science is clear that alcohol is more harmful and more addictive than marijuana. Also, much of the history behind marijuana laws is racist.



I'm of position #2. In fact, I'd rather ban alcohol over pot.
Any freely usable recreational drugs = hard ban, since quite a good amount people can't control themselves.
I would be all for it if we could restrict their usage to specific places, and only let people leave after getting "clear" of the effects.
As it is, everyone is subject to the (mostly negative) side effects of drug-influenced people (alcohol, tobacco, pot etc) in our lives.

Medicinal usage should have been ok since forever, as well as hard regulations/punishments for those who abuse that right.


----------



## chrisrlink (Aug 26, 2021)

AlexMCS said:


> I'm of position #2. In fact, I'd rather ban alcohol over pot.
> Any freely usable recreational drugs = hard ban, since quite a good amount people can't control themselves.
> I would be all for it if we could restrict their usage to specific places, and only let people leave after getting "clear" of the effects.
> As it is, everyone is subject to the (mostly negative) side effects of drug-influenced people (alcohol, tobacco, pot etc) in our lives.
> ...


more like tobacco should be illegal because it's a known carcinogen unlike cannabis, cannabis have no proven link to cancer


----------



## Bagel Le Stinky (Aug 26, 2021)

I don't think people should be smoking marijuana in public because it smells horrible but in a private place is perfectly fine.


----------



## AlexMCS (Aug 27, 2021)

chrisrlink said:


> more like tobacco should be illegal because it's a known carcinogen unlike cannabis, cannabis have no proven link to cancer



Never said tobacco shouldn't be banned. It definitely should have. A LONG time ago.

But pot should have restrictions as well, as it greatly alters your "normal" state of mind, and *anything* that does that, should be *heavily* regulated, though not necessarily banned.


----------



## Foxi4 (Aug 27, 2021)

My general rule of thumb is that if I can grow it or make it myself then it should be legal. The government shouldn't have a say in what I ingest, smoke or drink - that's my business. That's coming from someone who hates potheads - I find the smell of weed disgusting. Keeping commonly used drugs like weed illegal only creates a vacuum for cartels to operate in - who do you want to be in charge of the market, Farmer Joe or some kind of violent gang? Not only that, it's a completely untapped source of tax revenue. The War on Drugs is pointless, it didn't work and the only thing it resulted in was putting a bunch of people in prison over minor offenses. America has gone through prohibition and learned absolutely nothing from the experience. There's a bunch of countries where weed is perfectly legal and somehow that didn't result in total pandemonium - who would've thunk.


----------



## Jayro (Aug 27, 2021)

It's been legal in my two states for years now, lol. The rest of the states need to catch up to Oregon and Washington.


----------



## The Catboy (Aug 29, 2021)

It should be legal and honestly all other drugs should be decriminalized. Weed should be legal for all uses and harder drugs need to be treated like a medical issue. Keeping all drugs criminalized is only contributing to the problem.


----------



## BeniBel (Aug 29, 2021)

Strongly against legalization for recreational use. Besides the fact that in can cause damage to your longterm memory, it is also linked in multiple studies as a gateway to other, even more harmful, types of drugs. I myself have seen this happening a few times with teens. In contrast to common believe, cannabis can be addictive and cause aggressive behavior.


----------



## Jayro (Aug 29, 2021)

Lilith Valentine said:


> It should be legal and honestly all other drugs should be decriminalized. Weed should be legal for all uses and harder drugs need to be treated like a medical issue. Keeping all drugs criminalized is only contributing to the problem.


All drugs are now decriminalized in Oregon. I'd like to congratulate drugs for winning the war on drugs.


----------



## The Catboy (Aug 29, 2021)

BeniBel said:


> Strongly against legalization for recreational use. Besides the fact that in can cause damage to your longterm memory, it is also linked in multiple studies as a gateway to other, even more harmful, types of drugs. I myself have seen this happening a few times with teens. In contrast to common believe, cannabis can be addictive and cause aggressive behavior.


Most of the research seems to suggest that it requires an pretty high amount of abuse to effect the short-term memory but nothing conclusive on long-term
https://www.health.harvard.edu/mind-and-mood/the-effects-of-marijuana-on-your-memory
But these are extreme cases, requiring someone to get high every single day for years on end. This is far less damaging than the effects of alcoholism.
As for the gateway drug, that’s never been proven and has been contested multiple times 
https://www.cdc.gov/marijuana/faqs/does-marijuana-lead-to-other-drugs.html
Do you have any sources to back up your claims?


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Aug 29, 2021)

Yep. Legalize it.  Less people would be incarcerated for such a stupid reason...

...oh wait. Maybe that's why it's illegal..


----------



## duwen (Aug 30, 2021)

Lilith Valentine said:


> Most of the research seems to suggest that it requires an pretty high amount of abuse to effect the short-term memory but nothing conclusive on long-term
> https://www.health.harvard.edu/mind-and-mood/the-effects-of-marijuana-on-your-memory
> But these are extreme cases, requiring someone to get high every single day for years on end. This is far less damaging than the effects of alcoholism.


...except that use by those whose brain is still developing (anyone under their mid 20's) are at a significantly higher risk of causing permanent damage... and there's a significant amount of teens/pre-teens that *are* getting wasted on a daily basis.
https://www.drugabuse.gov/publicati...a/what-are-marijuanas-long-term-effects-brain

While I'm certainly for decriminalization, legalization isn't a solution without major caveats in place. For one, there should be stronger penalties for supplying to under 21's (as there should with alcohol).


----------



## Xzi (Aug 30, 2021)

duwen said:


> For one, there should be stronger penalties for supplying to under 21's (as there should with alcohol).


Isn't it like five years jail time guaranteed plus a fine?  Might depend on state, but that's pretty severe already.  Studies in legal states also show legalization (plus regulation) reduces teen use.


----------



## subcon959 (Aug 30, 2021)

I don't care what people do in their own home I just don't want little kids to be forced to inhale cigarette smoke (of any kind). I already commented on another topic that it's almost impossible to go to the supermarket without at least a couple people smoking at the entrance or exit. So, do whatever but ban it (smoking) from all public spaces.

Edit: It's specifically the smoke that bothers me, I don't care about the cannabis. Edibles may be the answer.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Aug 30, 2021)

I totally agreed that marijuana is very healthy for your body. And I totally supported it but something to do with medicine like herbs and spices that can be use for your food. Thats part of healthy.

Smoke marijuana is not healthy and that's not an opinion. That's the fact. Use it as a herbs and spices and not to inhale smoke inside your body.


----------



## Skelletonike (Aug 30, 2021)

I wanted a Poll, was expecting a Poll. I am disappointed.

Short answer, no.

Long answer, it's already legal for medicinal purposes, and that's how it should remain for me.


Just noticed this is an old thread, why was it necrobumped? Dx


----------



## AncientBoi (Nov 23, 2021)

I support POT! though I haven't done it since I was 17, and quit those type of drugs. Now, just beer n cigs. And I rarely do them.


----------



## Soraiko (Nov 23, 2021)

marihuana helps me against my massive backpain.....but sadly i have not a classified illess to get a license ...fk germany....so either illegal or cbd weed (i take cbd cause the street weed here is mostly cbd weed with artificial thc sprayed on....a dangerous chemical which makes u addictive)


----------



## Dr_Faustus (Dec 2, 2021)

I have no reason not to support it. It honestly stems from a lot of bullshit that was built around hating it back in the day and the worst aspect that it can actually do to you is no worse than what Alcohol can do for you. The only difference is where the alcohol prohibition was eventually repealed the one on cannabis still remained as there were too many "interested parties" involved in suppressing its legalization. Whether it be the lumber industry because Hemp provided a cheaper and more durable material compared, whether it be some rich racist folk who wanted to make it illegal because it was supposedly being made popular by minority groups in which turn was being made popular in young white groups, and you know they can't have that because regardless of how good/bad it is, if its from a minority you bet your arse those racist jackasses will flip shit over it.

In short, cannabis was manipulated into being illegal by special interests with deep pockets and ties to the government back in the day. Not even in an exaggeration tin-foil hat conspiracy kind of way. The history about it is available for anyone who wants to look at it. The issue as to why it has taken so long to make it legal is because a majority of the people in the government now grew up either in the "Refer Madness" Generation or the "War on Drugs" Generation with their belief structure being as out of date as their mentality is for how this country should be run. This being a problem on both sides mind you. You won't find too many people above their 40's in the government that openly support legalization. 

One last thing, did you know that DC allowed legalization before most other states have?


----------



## 77Urmel77 (Dec 2, 2021)

no. its still dangerous. you never know if youre vulnerable for psychic deseases that can be caused by using mary jane. one good smoke can ruin your life.


----------



## D34DL1N3R (Dec 2, 2021)

subcon959 said:


> It's specifically the smoke that bothers me, I don't care about the cannabis. Edibles may be the answer.



Edibles do absolutely nothing for me. Neither do capsules or tinctures. If I want any benefit from marijuana I have to smoke or vape it. I am 100% on board though with people not smoking around places like building/restaurant entrances. I am an ex cig smoker, and I HATE, HATE, HATE the smell of cigarettes. Nothing worse than going out to eat and there's 5 people out there puffing away right next to the door.



Skelletonike said:


> I wanted a Poll, was expecting a Poll. I am disappointed.
> 
> Short answer, no.
> 
> Long answer, it's already legal for medicinal purposes, and that's how it should remain for me.



Except it is not legal for medicinal purposes everywhere.



AncientBoi said:


> I support POT! though I haven't done it since I was 17, and quit those type of drugs. Now, just beer n cigs. And I rarely do them.



Except cigs and beer are both FAR worse for you than pot. You should have gone the other way. Ditch the nasty ass cigs and beer, and stick to just pot.



77Urmel77 said:


> no. its still dangerous. you never know if youre vulnerable for psychic deseases that can be caused by using mary jane. one good smoke can ruin your life.



I'm not sure if you're being sarcastic or not, but that is a complete crock of shit. LOL!


----------



## Dr_Faustus (Dec 2, 2021)

77Urmel77 said:


> no. its still dangerous. you never know if youre vulnerable for psychic deseases that can be caused by using mary jane. one good smoke can ruin your life.


Oh please, you have a better chance getting hooked on Percs or Oxy from your doctor than you do getting hooked on ingesting a leaf. The only way it becomes that addictive is if you already have an addictive personality, which if you do the green stuff will be the _least_ of your problems compared to anything else you would get your hands on legally, easily or prescribed to you. The only other way it becomes that additive for you is if the stuff is laced with other chemicals to enhance your high, which in turn that can cause more problems in the long run. But that is not the fault of the MJ, that is the fault of the Angel Dust or other drugs you lace your shit with. 

Mind you I am also not trying to hop on the "ban prescribing opiates" bandwagon either, I find their purpose important for those who need it for bad pain/are super sensitive to pain. The problem with that is more of a fault between the doctor and the patient than anyone else though. No one wants to take responsibility however so its gotta be the drug's fault or the company that makes them. They will be necessary depending on the person, just as MJ is for those that need it medicinally as well. 

People need to take responsibility for themselves and their own bodies. Stop blaming inanimate objects for your failings of will, responsibility or self control. If I accidentally shot myself in the leg its not the fault of the gun or of the manufacturer, its my dumbass fault for doing so. We don't live in a world of self accountability anymore when we can shove responsibility onto others and be sue happy about it. Its sad when you think about it.


----------



## 77Urmel77 (Dec 2, 2021)

when i was 20 years old i had a good smoke from time to time. as the doctors said this was the reason for me to get a paranoic halluzinatic psychosis that made me stay in a lunatic asylum for a little more than a year. i couldnt believe that a few leafes couldve caused this. but at some points i tried it out and each time i smoked some pot the shizophrenia came back. but i didnt feel the connection. so it took me some time to understand. about 20 years ago i stopped it completely. my brain is okay enough again to go on living but im a broken man caused by mary jane.


dont mind my bad english please.

@D34DL1N3R : No need to become offensive.


----------



## D34DL1N3R (Dec 2, 2021)

77Urmel77 said:


> when i was 20 years old i had a good smoke from time to time. as the doctors said this was the reason for me to get a paranoic halluzinatic psychosis that made me stay in a lunatic asylum for a little more than a year. i couldnt believe that a few leafes couldve caused this. but at some points i tried it out and each time i smoked some pot the shizophrenia came back. but i didnt feel the connection. so it took me some time to understand. about 20 years ago i stopped it completely. my brain is okay enough again to go on living but im a broken man caused by mary jane.
> 
> 
> dont mind my bad english please.
> ...



I was not being offensive, so there's no need for you to be offended. 

That said, I don't believe for a second that marijuana caused your schizophrenia or psychosis. Exacerbated pre-existing conditions? Sure. But caused? I will never buy into that.


----------



## 77Urmel77 (Dec 2, 2021)

D34DL1N3R said:


> I was not being offensive, so there's no need for you to be offended.
> 
> That said, I don't believe for a second that marijuana caused your schizophrenia or psychosis. Exacerbated pre-existing conditions? Sure. But caused? I will never buy into that.



i guess it is as allways. everybody needs to learn his own lesson. isnt it the case that very few people know for sure if they got preexisting conditions or menthal vulnerableties or not? for me it was rather surprising although you could be right. but im the only member of my family with something like this.


----------



## Slavaka (Dec 2, 2021)

I fully support it. I am not a current user, but I had epilepsy when I was younger and this could have been a game changer. I think it should be under the same conditions as alcohol(as far as age, driving, etc). Also accepted for younger ages if medically relevent only. Just my 2 cents. Im sure not everyone agrees.


----------



## HRudyPlayZ (Dec 2, 2021)

I mostly support it, but at a few conditions.
- Smoking is only allowed in private, non workspace areas. Not in the streets, bars/restaurants/offices etc.
Why? Passive smoking is also an issue, and it would add a terrible smell to those locations otherwise.
- Eating (not smoking) drugs is ok everywhere.

If people want to smoke shit that is bad for their health, let them do so, especially since tobacco and alcohol are still legal, while having the same impact. As long as you don't impact the health of anyone else with your shit, i don't see a reason to deny it


----------



## BigOnYa (Dec 2, 2021)

I'm for it! Unfoturnatly though it would prob be taxed so high, underground would still exist as a common.


----------



## ILuvGames (Dec 2, 2021)

As long as it's medically approved and/or it only involves the original indica and sativa strains then sure. I haven't smoked it for a while but it's always the high strength hybrids that cause serious problems if taken regularly and to excess. One friend of mine that smoked too much of the hybrid strains developed cannabis induced psychosis and biploar disorder. Not only was he sectioned under the mental health act but he couldn't remember anything he did on a daily basis. He couldn't even remember what his children looked like or how old they were or their names even though he did have some memories of having had children. Another friend also developed psyhchosis. These young kids and adults who start smoking it don't know what they could be letting themselves in for. The schools should make more of an effort on educating children about recreational drug use.


----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Dec 3, 2021)




----------



## XDel (Dec 3, 2021)

I'm not sure who ever thought it was there right to say that anyone can't use it if they so please. I feel that you should be able to do what ever you want to your body as long as you are not pregnant, in which case you are threatening another life. That said, I have heard of countries that allow heroin addicts lay around in the park and piss and crap all over them selves. If they want help, they are offered it, if not, they are left alone so long as they leave others alone, and then those other's can use them as an example as to weather or not they themselves want to do it. 

I wonder though, if we've all got such great boarder security, how in the hell do hard drugs keep pouring into our poor cities? In fact now a days it seems like it's not longer just the poor who are being targeted.


----------



## Mer (Dec 3, 2021)

Hanafuda said:


> If you'd asked me 25 years ago, I would have said no. And ironically, I smoked weed back then. But because I had experience with it, and with seeing what the habit did to some of my friends, I thought it would be an overall negative on society. What did it do to my friends, you ask? It made them irresponsible wrt: school, job responsibilities. They partied till late night/early morning, then would oversleep and miss class or show up late to work. Get fired. Get bad grades. It's like turning the volume knob down on potential. I saw some who exercised self-discipline, and one person in particular kept me somewhat on the rails then. My roommate my junior year of college was a guy who had flunked out when he was 19, then went in the Army. Made sergeant in 5 years, then came back to school. He refused to go out drinking or smoke on school nights. He got blasted every Friday and Saturday night. I mean drunk, stoned, even coke which I didn't do. But on Sunday night, it was coffee and books again. He graduated Summa Cum Laude. Being about 7 years older was a big part of it too, but his insistence on "showing up right" was the real thing that made him succeed. Most potheads I've known though ... they just will not turn down a bong hit.
> 
> But now, I'm in favor of legalization, in spite of the "couch" effect. Why? Because the negative impact on society that comes from trying to prohibit it is worse than the decreased outcomes that most people who smoke weed will 'suffer.' Keeping marijuana illegal empowers and enriches scumbags on the dealer side, and nurtures a totalitarian tendency on the law enforcement / govt side. The "war on drugs" has resulted in damage to our liberty (decades of Court decisions narrowing the 4th amendment), created the militarization trend for police and sown public disdain for the law generally, and created a gang culture in inner cities which young people who grow up there must be a part of by default. Not to mention the lives lost and violence from the criminal black market activity that prohibition necessitates. All of this has had a far worse effect on us than some people being lazy stoners.
> 
> Legalize it. But when you smoke, stay home, walk, get an Uber. Just don't drive. (don't even start with "I drive better high." That's bullshit.)


please tl;dr. also, no I don't support it. we shouldn't depend on a drug to make our lives easier. it costs money, it's bad for our health and we don't need it.


----------



## BigOnYa (Dec 3, 2021)

ClancyDaEnlightened said:


>



Too be honest I smoked them nasty Cigs for 20 years, and on my 40th Bday, I knew I had to quit. I tried patches, vape stuff, Etc, but really my only happy medium was just occasionally through the day smoking weed.  Been 6 years since I've smoked a Cig and I feel great, wait (Pssf, Pssf) Yea now I feel Great!


----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Dec 3, 2021)

Mer said:


> please tl;dr. also, no I don't support it. we shouldn't depend on a drug to make our lives easier. it costs money, it's bad for our health and we don't need it.


How is it bad for your health exactly , I mean smoking any substance isn't good for cardio


Have some people ever even tried it?

You'll take robutssin,  aspirin, you'll take meds the doctor will prescribe

But smoking a joint is too fucking much


----------



## BigOnYa (Dec 3, 2021)

Funny but True story: My 19 year old daughter caught me smoking weed one day while I was alone at home, wife was on biz trip, and my daughter stopped in on a whim and caught me. We had a sit down, and she had the "Talk" with me...


----------



## KingVamp (Dec 4, 2021)

I feel like nations in general should legalize it then have the taxes go straight to healthcare.


----------



## Chaosta (Dec 8, 2021)

KingVamp said:


> I feel like nations in general should legalize it then have the taxes go straight to healthcare.


to healthcare? lmao thats a fairytale. you mean collect taxes to go towards "schools" "roads" "ect" (but really the gov's pocket..)


----------



## rsx (Dec 11, 2021)

I just got a notification about this old thread...You guys are still talking about this into 2022? It's legal just about everywhere in the usa now. I can walk into a store and walk out of there with 3oz in a number of strains. I don't smoke because, anxiety issues, but I could.


----------



## Rusb (Dec 11, 2021)

Why are we giving the power to our governments to say what we can do with out body or what we can cultivate in our properties? The axis of the debate is wrong.

Is not about Legalization, is about why the fuck they can decide and impose their decision to us, individuals, taking decisions that affect only us.


----------



## Dr_Faustus (Dec 14, 2021)

Rusb said:


> Why are we giving the power to our governments to say what we can do with out body or what we can cultivate in our properties? The axis of the debate is wrong.
> 
> Is not about Legalization, is about why the fuck they can decide and impose their decision to us, individuals, taking decisions that affect only us.


Because someone has to in some way or another otherwise things revert back to a church herd mentality and we would be getting our advice on how we should be forced to live from ego driven religious leaders. With followers being so devoted that they would be two clicks away from going full Spanish Inquisition on your collective arses for so much as cursing the name of god. 

People need some form of control in their lives, as much as it sucks to admit. Most people need to be guided or at the very least given a structured environment. Back in the old days that was religion, now its a mix of that, government and employment.


----------



## Sambolet (Jan 22, 2022)

I support it! And hope everyone will understand that it is not native. I live in Canada, and here cannabis is legalized. Legalization had a significant impact on our economy and our society. For example, I have a weed shop in Vancouver. It was a new thing for me five years ago, when it was legalized, but I had some software from parsi.co, that helped me a lot. Many similar businesses in our country opened, and all of them are paying taxes which had a positive impact on the economics and society of Canada.


----------



## idontgetit (Mar 9, 2022)

GhostLatte said:


> I totally do, but I'm curious what you guys think. Let's debate!


If they work out for 30 minutes a day. Sitting around being lethargic will increase your estrogen. Thats bad.

It's another way for the government to take your guns too. If you admit to using weed. Even medically. You cant own a gun. Thats the case in Florida at least. 

You cannot be a drug user and possess a firarm. I believe that is federal law.  Say what you want about guns. 

A female has almost no other way to defend against male, and you with your home.


----------



## Dr_Faustus (May 18, 2022)

ValentinDerkovsky said:


> I'm all for legalization, but not in public places, but in places designated for smoking.
> People continue to smoke marijuana anyway, avoiding all laws, but to me, people who get drunk look a lot scarier and more aggressive than people who smoke marijuana.
> I think alcohol and cigarettes should be banned)
> They are more dangerous to our bodies than marijuana, but then again, if nothing is abused everything will be fine)


Eh, I exist on the latter end and believe that anyone should be allowed to do whatever they want to their bodies as long as its willing to themselves and no one else is being influenced by it. Its one thing if you are trying to push/sell drugs to someone, especially someone who is a minor but if you are just doing drugs yourself and only for yourself then its your choice to. The grey line of issues is whether or not we should prioritize help for these people that go so far on the deep end they need medical help which can reasonably so piss people off (even I think someone who wants to waste themselves shouldn't get priority help or even free help from the system since they have made this choice of life themselves, unless they want to turn their lives around and break those habits that is) But this is basically the hardest discussion on the matter of being allowed to do whatever you want to your body, whether or not they deserve the benefits of the system and priority care if they chose to harm their body to the extent of needing medical help. 

The core is just all about control and moderation. Its the foundation of preventing addiction and overdosing.

Outside of that, I believe anyone should be allowed to take or do anything to their bodies as long as they are old enough to take responsibility for their own actions and they are fully, mentally aware of the actions they are doing. After all we already have more than enough legal things that can do much worse to the human body than any illegal drug can do, not to mention enough stupid as hell people who will jump into a fad and risk poisoning/damaging themselves for the sake of being cool. (Cinnamon Challenge/Tide Pods anyone?)


----------



## GregBjorg (May 24, 2022)

legalization is what the world needs
Canada proves it's nothing bad


----------



## Noctosphere (May 26, 2022)

GregBjorg said:


> legalization is what the world needs
> Canada proves it's nothing bad


As long as it's surrounded by laws, I don't mind it being legal in my country (which it is)
I mean, stuff like smoking weed and driving right after, that IS illegal here in Canada


----------



## BlazeMasterBM (Oct 4, 2022)

no. I ain't a druggie


----------



## squeakycleanswine (Oct 31, 2022)

I don't know, I'm personally not on board with the whole idea but it doesn't really matter to me in the end. I just think it's strange that this thing that we were told not to do for our whole lives is suddenly legal now, and you have to wonder why because it's going to be abused to the ends of the earth.


----------



## lolcatzuru (Oct 31, 2022)

conservative here, yea idgaf if people wanna smoke it, i would go one step further and compel businesses to stop discriminating against people who do so long as its legal within the state

	Post automatically merged: Oct 31, 2022



squeakycleanswine said:


> I don't know, I'm personally not on board with the whole idea but it doesn't really matter to me in the end. I just think it's strange that this thing that we were told not to do for our whole lives is suddenly legal now, and you have to wonder why because it's going to be abused to the ends of the earth.



it was illegal because hemp was a cheaper alternative to paper and the main paper guy was good buds with the powers that be at the time and convinced them to ban it.


----------



## Noctosphere (Oct 31, 2022)

squeakycleanswine said:


> I don't know, I'm personally not on board with the whole idea but it doesn't really matter to me in the end. I just think it's strange that this thing that we were told not to do for our whole lives is suddenly legal now, and you have to wonder why because it's going to be abused to the ends of the earth.


Yea well, its not like here in the province of quebec we were always told not to do it...
Since like 70's or 80's peoples were more like "gimme a rest, its gonna be legal soon"


----------



## Zyvyn (Oct 31, 2022)

subcon959 said:


> I don't care what people do in their own home I just don't want little kids to be forced to inhale cigarette smoke (of any kind). I already commented on another topic that it's almost impossible to go to the supermarket without at least a couple people smoking at the entrance or exit. So, do whatever but ban it (smoking) from all public spaces.
> 
> Edit: It's specifically the smoke that bothers me, I don't care about the cannabis. Edibles may be the answer.


Not something I personally have an interest in, but I see no reason not to allow it. Just keep it out of public places.


----------



## LainaGabranth (Oct 31, 2022)

Yeah legalize it. It's cool.


----------



## Marc_LFD (Nov 1, 2022)

No, but pretty sure my neighbor smokes something similar regardless of the law.

People get addicted to drugs, alcohol, or gambling and then it's very hard to put an end to it.


----------



## Smoker1 (Nov 23, 2022)

Should be for Medical Use Only.

But at some point, someone will raise a fit, and say it is a gateway Drug, and want it completely Banned, no matter what.


----------

